# ISIS Colchester : Part 40



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home ladies 

Love, luck and  to each and every one of you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've done it again - I was first last time too! Yippeeeeeee! I hope it bodes well for my forthcoming cycle. I start DR'g this Thurs although my drugs haven't arrived yet ........

Loui x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ooops lets hope they turn up today for you, fingers crossed for this cycle hun, you are doing things very differently, lets hope and pray that it makes all of the difference for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

8th April - Em follow up Endocrinologist Appointment









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









1st May - Tricksy - Appt with nurse at Isis to go through treatment & drugs









Em - Appt with Gidon at Isis to arrange next cycle









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th-27th December - Em on Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - I've already told you what I think you should consider next, but take some time as well, i know you want a break from all this.

Em - hope all goes well today honey!

Loui - hope your drugs turn up.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - just seeing how you are today honey?  Take each day as it comes sweetie x

Angel - hope you get some good results today.  Thinking of you.

Tricksy - have you anything planned for your b'day?  Sorry I can't meet next week.

Piepig - saw GP y'day she took the lists of tests and is going to ring me back as to what she can arrange    so just hoping that she'll get something done.     Tomorrow we're off to see Dr M so we'll see what she says.  Interestingly tho I found out from my Mum that both she and Dad had to take walfarin when they've had ops and stuff so I wonder if there's a thick blood issue in the family.  How's things with you?

Loui - hope your drugs arrive today.     

Reikilisa - how you doing sweetie?  Hope you're feeling ok on the meds? x

Little Mo - any more news from the street?   x

Sorry I've missed you all, DH is taking me for a spree today - woohoo! - so best get out of bed and into the shower sharpish before he changes he mind!  

Lots of love and BIG hugs to everyone,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos gotta take Dexter to doggy lessons!

B - woo hoo - get up and out if dh is treating you - you lucky thing - have a fab day  

Loui - hope your drugs arrive today xx

Shelley - hope you are feeling a bit better today sweetie, if thats possible  

More personals later - soz! 

Ems

Ps did you know my middle name is 'always rushing'


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

pps - 'Part 40'


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

well thats my working finished now till tuesday    then in for one day next Tuesday and thats it!, having my scan at Isis then all being well will be off work until the 27th April!!!!!     

Emma (alias always rushing) good luck today  

B - Spending sprees with DH's money........my favourite pasttime - have a good time hun    With my blood clotting problem hun this was arranged through Isis with Dr Raj Rai at St Marys so maybe that might be worth a look into.  Thanks for asking hun i'm feeling fab on the drugs - HRT definately agrees with me (think i may need to go on it all the time  )

Shelley -          

Loui - Hope your drugs arrive hun and you can get started  

love to all
Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wooo hoooo Lisa, that is great news. It seems to be happening very quickly for you now. I bet finishing work for a while is a relief in itself (apart from one day next week - can you throw a sickie?!). 

Ems, I hope your appointment this evening goes well and you get some answers.

Shelley, how are you and Greg doing? I can't even begin to know how you are feeling. It will happen for you one day, please remember that.  

Tricksy, have you got anything nice planned for your birthday then? Is it really a year since you got your lovely horsebox? Your DH will have to go a long way to rival that this year! (maybe a nice new handbag perhaps??)

Louie, any news on your drugs yet? I hope they come soon so that you are not stressed about them.

Bhopes, hope you did us proud and spent a LOT of your DH's money today!! Hope you had a lovely day. A friend of mine has recently come into an inheritance so I am going to London with her one day to help her spend it!!

Cathie, I am really desperate to start a diet now. I am feeling so uncomfortable and heavy. I have looked up Slimming World and there is one opposite at the Rugby Club which I may go to - unless you want to go to the Marks Tey WW then I don't mind going to that. Whichever one, I am going to start soon cos otherwise I won't fit through my front door for much longer. Are you interested or shall I go by myself? Don't want to hassle you but I need to get my act in gear sharpish.

Sorry, I have forgotten all the other posts. I think we are due a weekend of rain this weekend - typical eh?

Righto, best get tea on (although hoping for Fish and Chips before the diet starts again lol!)

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry haven't been on for a few days.

Shelley - hun you know how sorry i am hear your news. Was   this was your turn. You know where i am hun.       

Angel -   fr good results for you hun.

Lisa-   can't beleive it seems t have come round so quickly, alhtough i know it prbably doesn't feel like that!!

Julai - will call over at some point tom hun.


I have been at my SIL all day. Sadly she has just miscarried and had to go in to hospital yesterday, i went over today to look after her. She iseems well emotionally and physically. She is young and fell pregnant the first month off the pill. She's a tough little cookie.

I know i've missed loads of people, sorry.

Lve to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - so sorry to hear about your SIL  

Lisa - glad to hear the HRT is agreeing with you, not long now at all!

Em - any news from today?

Loui - did your drugs turn up?

Bhopes - hope your GP has been able to help, and hope Dr M has some answers/idea tomorrow.

Bit of a me bit coming up....got the results from the testing on our bubs back today....all normal.....was really expecting there to be something wrong so we at least had a reason for the loss   , although I guess its good news cos it means we did have a normal baby so there is no reason why we shouldn't use our frosties.  leaves me at a bit of a loss though as to why it happened...guess it either the immunes stuff (results from ******* next week) or I have a dodgy womb (can't book hysteroscopy until AF arrives) or just plain ol' bad luck


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Piepig - sorry that the results were not what you expected, but at least you have excellent frosties lined up. I hope AF arrives soon so you can have the hysteroscopy and your immune tests throw up something that's easily treated. Lots of love to you.

Lisa - not long now - woohoo!

Shelley - I hope you are OK?

Drugs are arriving tomorrow. What's the general opinion on time of day to DR? I think I have normally done it as I get up in the morning - but with the drugs arriving sometime between 8 and 1, there's probably little chance of that. I know stimms should be done in the evening so that the dose can be changed after blood tests results are back....

I may be DR'g for longer than normal (normal is just 2 weeks at CARE on the long protocol) as DH and my HIV/Hep B and C results need to come back before the LIT treatment - which has to happen 2-3 weeks before ET. So, it's a juggling act at the moment, but I am mightily relieved that I can DR indefinately so I don't have to worry about booking LIT to find that results aren't back. Plus, DH's results can only be less than 30 days old prior to LIT - any time over this and he has to be retested. Not sure why - wierd.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

well i carried on taking my drus and re tested this morning and still got a bfn so its time to move on im gonna enjoy the summer we are gonna have a holiday end of june hopefully join clarince house loose weight and just have fun for a while,im out saturday nite so im gonna get wasted      and gonna have lots and lots and lots of                        im sad about it all but i cant be sad for ever im worried about there being more problems with me eg immune issues but at the moment i really dont want to think about all that,to be honest i dont want to look into all that at all but i may have to,right gonna go as im gonna pop into town and treat myself to something for saturday it will take my mind of things.

cleo,soory bout today hun im just better with my own company right now and u really dont want someone with negative feelings around u right now u need to be happy and positive love u hunny we will next week yeah    


lots of love 
shelley.xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   it must be hard still not knowing what went wrong.  

Cleo - so sorry this has happened to your sil. Are you feeling any better now?

Shelley - Sounds like you're getting yourself sorted. So sorry is still a bfn, but it's so positive that you have a plan for the summer and are going to concentrate on yourselves for a bit. 

Loui - I did my first dose of d/r mid morning last time, then brought it forward each day, after only being able to get the drugs on day one. Sending you loads of    for this cycle. 

Julia - I do really need to lose weight - even my fat clothes don't fit anymore   but not sure I can do those times. Will look at the request books when I get to work later. I think I'd rather try to come your way as the one at Marks Tey is likely to be the same woman who did the Stanway class and after 3 meetings with her I gave up as she depressed me so much (before that I'd lost 10lb just doing online  ). When's the slimming world at the rugby club?

Lisa - yeay - no more work for a while. 

Em - how are you doing? Did Dexter behave at doggy school?

Hello everyone else. Really sorry not done more personals. I'm knackered and am fed up of the sight of easter eggs. And chocolate in general. I'm trying to package the last orders but dh is packing other bits and the noise of the bags is driving me mental so I've snuck up here for a few mins whilst the next batch sets! Shouldn't complain as business has really picked up the last week or two but roll on Sunday.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Helo,

shelley  - hun i'm so sorry. No worreis about today. I hpe you get something lvely in town and have a fab weekend. Love ya to bits you know that, and i'm always here.    

piepig - i'm glad your results have come back, how are you feeling about it? Its fab news that you can use your frosties knowing tha they are fine.

Cath - thanks for asking after me. I'm still gettting pain but its not as frequent so i can cope with that. The other tablets i was given were dihydrocodene (sp) and apparaently make you constipated...tmi but i really don't need to be bunged up any more so i' haven't taken any. 


Angel - did i miss your results??

I really need to have a shower, dh off so we're going to go shopping and then get sme luch.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> The other tablets i was given were dihydrocodene


Be careful with these tablets hun they are REALLY strong painkillers. I used to take them for my back and they will send you off your nut if they affect you like they affected me 



CathB said:


> I'm knackered and am fed up of the sight of easter eggs. And chocolate in general.


Sorry to add to your stress  you shouldn't make such nice chocolate


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > The other tablets i was given were dihydrocodene
> ...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Poor you, try and stay with the paracetamol if you can. If you do take one DO NOT drive as they make you feel really drunk/wierd. Will the pains ease off or do they think that you will have them for the whole pregnancy??

Shelley - have a great time at your retail therapy hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - how did your appt go last night


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - i posted on the endo boards as i know some of the girs on there and they said they got these pains and they lasted the whole time.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well I have finally admitted defeat with my coping with the m/c and booked some counselling for myself, had a breakdown at work yesterday so think its about time I sorted myself out a bit.  Just hope it helps.

Cleo - hope the pains are not too bad

shelley - take a while to enjoy yourself before making any decisions about the next step  

Em - no news still hope you are ok


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Deb   you poor thing breaking down at work, perhaps it was the results that was the last straw for you my lovely - im so sorry that i didnt see this coming, you seemed to be holding out so well - feel like i have let you down hun, i hope that you can go for the counselling soon to help you - big big hugs to you    

Cleo -   hope you had a nice afternoon with dh

Shelley - wow hun thats a very positive attitude you have, we are still here though   

Loui - hope your drugs arrived ok - when d/regging i always did mine around 8am and 6pm - it just fitted into my daily routine - hope you find a time that suits you, and good luck    

Cath - perhaps i should start making chocolate then i wouldnt want to eat too much - actually thinking about it i need to start making cheese and wine - then i would be fed up with it and not want to eat/drink it - what do you think??  

Little Moo Moo - i have been thinking about doing slimming world too, but i dont understand the portions, how can you eat as much as you want, or am i   good luck though hunny x

What did we all decide on Clarice House in the end? all i remember is that Rachel and I had agreed on a date, what about everybody else lets get this booked ladies   

Well i have been really busy this week so sorry i didnt let you know how i got on with the endocrinologist last night - well he just confirmed that i have an unexplained high prolactin and need to take 1/2 a tablet a week of a medicine called cabergoline. He also said that as it wasnt that high he really didnt think i needed to even bother with the meds but as i explained to him isis wont treat me without the prolactin being lowered, so i rung isis this morning and have an appointment with Gideon on 1st May and need to take a copy of the letter that the Endocrinologist writes to my GP and im assuming Gideon will decide from there what happens. I also have to have another blood test taken and follow up with the Endocrinologist at the beginning of June - he is certain that the meds will bring it down and im    we can cycle asap!

Right must dash, need to take the pooch out for a walk - will be back later!

Sorry im so rushed at the moment for personals to everyone  

Love to all  
Emms xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Went and ordered all my czech currency today, i'm hoping   so much that all goes to plan, thats the trouble you just haven't got any idea whats going on inside, just hope that Isis give me the go ahead on Tuesday     

Whats everyone got planned this Easter Break?


Debs - Oh hunny i'm so sorry      Do you think getting the results back just tipped you over the edge?  Hope the counselling helps you but if theres anything i can do to help just give me a shout hun     

Em - Glad you've got all that sorted and you've got your appointment at Isis that will be handy if you can cycle before August     sorry about last night hun my friend rang she does like to rabbit    

Cleo - glad your not getting so much pain now,  sorry about your SIL     Have you got anything planned for the easter break?

Cath - I just can't imagine being sick of chocolate    

Shelley - Sorry you got your BFN hunny, did you manage to treat yourself to something nice up town?  It'll be lovely to get away for a holiday in June and relax and give yourself time to recover    

Loui - did you drugs turn up hun?  Hope your all sorted

Julia - No can't do a sickie as i feel really bad as it is........i'm growing a very long nose at work with the amount of fibbing i've been doing,  none of them know what i'm doing and as far as they know i have a physio appointment on Tuesday (my scan) and that i'm going on holiday    What have you planned for Easter?  doing any Easter Egg hunts?

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing well lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   you poor thing. Counselling is a really good idea. I found it really good for being able to talk freely without worrying about upsetting dh.  

Em - good that the prolactin isn't a big problem, and that the cons is letting you take meds so you can go ahead with ISIS. Any time you want to come and make choc to overload you're more than welcome. 

Which reminds me. Tricksy suggested another choc party. If someone else doesn't mind hosting I can bring all the bits along. I'd offer to host but having lots of repairs done to the house in the next month or so. 

I'm having a stressy day. My first shift back since the assault and I've not found it easy. Took me half an hour sat inside before I could bring myself to do anything without wanting to cry. Then I got out to the control and the first thing I'm told is that there's a drunk Brit kicking off for me to deal with. At which point I fled. Thankfully I'm on with someone really nice tonight so I can let him take the worst of it but I'm fed up of this affecting me so badly. Wish I was tucked up at home with dh, though I know that getting back into the swing of work is the best thing I can do.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Em - I have to admit I really don't understand the prolactin doo dah stuff   but glad you're getting some answers and can start moving soon. On the Slimming World portions - you're not  , but it is really easy, I lost 2st on it a couple of years ago, but I'm veggie and it was simplified for me cos I could only do the green days.  

Debs - I think counselling is a good idea, I can't even begin to imagine what you've been through, but talking things through with someone impartial can only be good.  

Shelley - Your Sat night sounds fab! I've not been out for months in Colchester, always have a good night though. Hope you and DH are coping OK.  

CathB - What a nightmare at work! Excuse me for being a little thick, but what do you do exactly? Is it security?  
You're right about getting back into it though, hope your next shift is easier.

Reikilisa - Good luck for Tuesday - hope you get the nod from ISIS  

Cleo - Good that your pain is easing. Sorry about your SIL, thats just awful  

Little Mo - How did you get on with joining a slimming club? I think the Slimming World one at the Rugby Club is run by my old 'councellor' Lesley - she is really good. We had a few stand ins when she was on holiday etc, and they were wet blankets! I'd defo recommend her. I admire you for going before the Easter weekend....I've decided on a blow out and re-start the Cembridge on Tuesday  

Right, I'd better be off - we're off to Bluewater today as we've got a couple of 'do's coming up and I need a new frock! Tried on one I bought last year that I've only worn one and it fell straight down    not a good look in public methinks. Hi to everyone else, have a good weekend all!!

x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Piepig - honey, I'm so sorry you had a break down at work.         Please don't think bad of yourself or blame yourself.  You're doing all the right things getting these extra tests and having counselling.  It's not easy and everyone who doesn't know expects you to be carrying on as usual and to be normal.  If you can try take some time for yourself my love.    

Cath - oh sweetie, I'm so sorry work is tough at the moment.      Is there someone you can talk to about what's happened and how it's making you feel?  You're so busy with work and the chocs that you probably need some time out a little.  Perhaps you can take a few days sick from work so you canspend some time with DH x

Angel - that's good news from your cons, seems that he's not that worried and that it's treatable.  Hope Gidon comes up trumps and says you can cycle again soon hun x

Cleo - Hope the pains are easing    

Shelley - hope you had a lovely spree y'day, have a fab time on Sat!    

 to everyone else, hope you're all ok and have exciting Easter breaks planned?

We spent all of y'day morning up at CGH, waiting an hour   to see Dr M only to find she wasn't there    Any how, the doc we did see sent us for the usual blood tests for going for treatment again so just missed day 21 so it's going to be a while before we get those back to the hospital.  Luckily I had my wits about me as he tried to do day 2 and day 21 blood tests on one form!  (Don't think he really understood how the NHS works even tho he said he was the registrar  )  The walkin would have just sent me away again if I turned up with that form.  He didn't entertain the level 1 immunes either so I'm just hoping the GP will  .

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend and hope we can catch up again soon.

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Piepig - how are you feeling now? It must have been horrible to have broken down at work, you poor thing. At least your true feelings have now come onto the surface now and you can start counselling. That's such a great idea and well done you for sorting the sessions out. 

B - I'm sorry you have just missed day 21. Clever you for noticing the forms - I woudn't have done.

Cath - I hope you start to feel better now -and it's only 1 more day of choccie making until youcan have a very well earned rest. Can you take the doggies away for a long weekend?

Angel - I'm pleased your prolactin can be treated.

My drugs arrived yesterday - many hours late as the poor courier's van had a tyre burst on the way to me. I nearly cried when I saw how many small boxes of drugs there were inside one huge box. For the 2 stimms drugs I have to mix powder and solutions every day 0 a bit like the trigger one. The buserelin to DR with comes with its own syringe which draws and injects. Much less fiddly. I did the first jab last night


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui - blimey your stimming drugs sounds fiddly   - good luck with it  

Bhopes - sounds like you had a nightmare morning yesterday - good job you spotted the days on the form, what a shame you just missed day 21  

Shortie - dont worry about not understanding about the prolactin, if im honest, i dont really get it either - just did what Gideon asked   hope you have a fab weekend and get some nice clothes today  

Lisa - i hope you are ok and not stressing too much about your scan on tuesday sweetie  

Cath - hope your night was ok  

Deb - thinking of you hun  

Shelley/Greg - hope you are both ok and looking after each other  

Cleo - how you doing hun?

Tricksy - have you gone awol   its not like you not to post for a couple of days, i hope everything is ok  

Its a lovely day   having to be quiet at the moment cos dh is still in bed after 3night shifts........wanna get on with some housework   never mind!

Have a lovely easter weekend everyone - will try to get on over the weekend, but got lots on - love to all  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - where is everyone?   Have logged on twice today and no-one is around. I really am billy no mates. I hope everyone is having a good bank holiday?

Loui xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Loui, I'm billy no mates too so I thought I would join you! I think everyone else is out enjoying the sunshine but I am still in enough discomfort that walking is not very nice at the moment so I'm stuck at home. I spent last night with my family and my two little nieces and our house seems very quiet now. Don't know what to do with myself really as don't have any plans for the rest of the weekend and need to think of something to do! Any ideas? What are you doing for the rest of the weekend Loui?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi cvru - I think I missed your post about your 2 embies - I'm sorry  I wasn't paying attention clearly. Great news that you have 2 frosties - they will soon be re-united with their mummy - brilliant! Sorry you are still feeling sore and uncomfortable. It normally takes me 3 days or so after EC to be able to stand upright and walk without being bent double. I think you should send DH out for some good chick flick DVD's like Sex and the City or maybe Grey's Anatomy perhaps? And lots of chocolate ice cream too! In fact, you deserve to go the whole hog and get takeaway pizza. Yum! My tummy is rumbling now! Loui x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just popping on to wish everyone a Happy Easter and hope you're all enjoying your bank holiday weekends with lots n lots of chocolates! 

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

It is very very quiet on here - where is everyone??

Hope you are all having an amazing Easter break. I am being tempted by James' 5 Easter eggs in the fridge but hoping to steer clear - I don't think that is going to happen!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hellloooooo   

Where has the weekend gone   I've not had a chance to catch up until now but it looks like I'm not the only one   I've had a Wiiiiiiiiily fantastic weekend so far     Si let me have my birthday present on Friday and I got a Wii, Wii Fit and the board thing    its great fun and spent loads of time on it on Friday and then my best mate and her other half came over last night for a take a way and Wii night, we had a fab time and laughed loads. I've ridden every day and had a horrendous lesson yesterday, Cropi was a very very naughty girl   I hope she is better next Saturday as we have a show to go to   

What has everyone else been up too?? 

I've only got one Easter Egg but it was a big one so thats good, we went to my Mums for lunch today and it was yummy scrummy. We are going out tomorrow to watch a rally thing, the picnic stuff is all ready so it should be a good day, fingers crossed it warm! 

Loui - how are you getting on with your drugs?? 

Julia - good on you for resisting stealing your childrens eggs!!!! 

Cath - thank you so so much for the fabulous eggs you made for me, everyone loves them   

Cvru - sorry that you are still uncomfortable, its been over a week now hasn't it?? Are you getting checked out again this week? I don't really know anything about OHSS and don't know how long you should be in pain for, sounds a bit crap though   

Ok off to catch up on emails and stuff, lots of love to you everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

tricksy - glad you're having so much fun wiiiiing! Did your friend like her charm you got her?

Julia - step away from the eggs! 

C - sorry you're still in pain. Have Isis kept a ggod watch over you?

Loui- how's it going. With the d r? And how's  pickle now?

Shelley - from ** it sounds like you let your hair down last night. It's good to go back to doing stuff younenjoy to get back to yourself after all the tx.

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend. We went to a friends wedding yesterday which was lovely but cold. Didn't stay late as it started to get too much work talk once more people from the office arrived in he evening and the Easter rush caught up with us. Done nothing today which was great. The eeaster bunny brought me half a dozen creme eggs which I'm trying not to scoff all at once. Not much hope of them lasting to the end of the week. Diet starts tommorow properly - honest!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - so loved the charm and was very shocked!! I got told off


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

b - didn't realise we had an Easter   smilie!  

Tricksy/Cathie/Little Mo - glad you all had a lovely w/end.

Cvru - how are you doing now? Any better?

Cathie - Pickle is learning quickly - she now knows sit, stay, come and just learned down today. What a great puppy (but she still hasn't learned to not bite us - any ideas?)

Hope everyone is well?

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just want to let you all know that i'm taking a break from the board for a bit, will still be thinking of you all though, and sure i'll catch some of you on **.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Deb - I'm sorry you have to disappear for a while....please take care of yourself and speak to us when you are ready. We'll be thinking of you      and we'll miss you too  

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Take care Debs. You know where we are if you need us.  

Loui - we yelped everytime Daisy bit us and she got out of it quickly. With Hon we tried all sorts but I still have old pyjama's with her teeth marks in from when she would "play" with us.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just saying hello and that I am reading and thinking of you all. Just did a big post and lost it so f'd off now!!!!

Tricksy; Have a nice birthday if I don't get on before. Hope you get spoiled lots.

Lisa:
Good luck on tues i'm sure you will be fine.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning everyone

Happy Easter   

I just got a email from Reprofit and my donor is responding very well to treatment and they've confirmed that egg collection is on the 16th       I have felt quite detatched from it as its not me stimming etc., BUT now it all feels really REAL       So please please send me lots of positives for my scan tomorrow as long as thats ok i'll be flying on Wednesday afternoon    
The weather over there is 70 at the moment so hope it stays like that as we are carrying on our bags so need small light things so i can get my laptop in  


Liz - Hi hun, how was Disney? Did Faith enjoy?

Debs - If you need me i'm here   

Loui - Hows things with the downregging - all ok i hope  

Tricksy - the Wiii sounds fun   

Cvru - Sorry your still not feeling that good hun   

Cath - How are you feeling now?

Shelley - Sounds like you had a good time the other night, hope the hangovers not too bad  

Rachel - Hi hope you've had a good weekend  

Julia - Have you been tempted yet??  Saw my niece and nephew yesterday and they had loads of eggs was very tempting to nick one  

Cleo - Hope your ok and the pain is easing up now

Emms - Hope your having a nice break too with DS  

Hi everyone else hope your all having a nice relaxing break   

luv n hugs 
Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just popping n to say hi!!

HAd a busy but lovely weekend.

Deb -      

Lisa - how exciting for you!!! What a bonus with the weather too  

Julia- will drop you a text as can call over this week but not sure when at mo. Thanks for yur advice!!

Love t everyone else, enjoy your bank holiday!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
how are you doing girls?  Yet again I haven't made it on for a few days as I have had quite a busy weekend catching up with a few friends - I feel knackered now though and am glad it is a 4 day week in work.

Lisa - hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow       - will be thinking of you hun.  That's great news about your donor too - I am not suprised it is all feeling so real.

Bhopes - its good to hear your GP is going to look into doing some of those tests for you, but such a shame that your appointment at Colchester G sounded a bit of a waste of time and you didn't get to see Dr M - can't believe that her registrar sent you to do day 2 and 21 tests on the same form - what an   !

Loui - all steam ahead for you then      - how are you feeling? I had to mix all my stimming drugs up on my last cycle and you soon get used to it but make sure you get hold of some ampoule snappers if you can to help open them - try not to worry how much drugs there are too - it's all packaging! Hope DH's results arrive soon for you too.

Cleo - sorry to hear about your SIL   - I am sure she was really glad of your support.  How are you feeling too?  Hope you haven't had to take those painkillers  

Emma - I am glad that you have had some positive news at last about your prolactin levels and hope that the medication the endocrinologist prescribes will do the trick  .  That's good you have got a follow up appointment at the ISIS sorted so soon too - hopefully it won't be too long before you can cycle again.

Debs -     sorry to hear about you breaking down at work - I hope the counselling will help with all you have been through lately. I can understand you taking a break from the board too as I know being on here a lot can make it hard at times when you are feeling down but you will be missed and hope to see you back soon.

Shelley - how are you doing   ?  I hope you had a good time out on Saturday night (I did see a few photo's on ********!).

Cath - was lovely to see you (plus Matt and the girls) on Friday for our walk.  Glad you had a nice time at the wedding and hope you are still enjoying the rest of your weekend.

Shortiesmith - hope you found a nice frock in Bluewater (and loosing weight is the best reason for buying one methinks!)

Cvru - sorry to hear you are still in discomfort from your recent treatment   - hope you start feeling better soon.

LittleMo - naughty Mummy for thinking of stealing James' Easter eggs!!!   Hope James got a bit of chocolate left for him!

Tricksy - sounds like your birthday celebrations have been starting early with your Wii!  Have a lovely time tomorrow - have you got anything nice planned?  

Hello to everyone I have missed (Kitty, JoJo, Liz, Rivka etc) - hope you have all been having a good weekend.

Well a bit more news from me - finally started down regging on Thursday and had my depot shot - was feeling fine until yesterday thinking I had got away with the side effects as it is different medication but have felt like I have had a massive hangover ever since (sadly without consuming lots of wine to earn it!) - hopefully I will feel better when AF arrives and I can start the HRT.

Oh - I also wanted to say that although I am still on for the Clarice House meet if it goes ahead on 14/5, I have realised I will be on the TWW at that point so won't be able to have massages, go in the sauna etc, so I was thinking it may be better for me just to book in for a pedicure or something and then see if I can join the rest of you for a meal as it will be a bit of a waste of money otherwise.  Hope this doesn't confuse things too much though.

Anyway better go - feeling like a bit of vegging in front the TV,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello!

Rachel - what a mammoth post! Wow!    . Glad to hear you have started DR'g too! Sorry to hear you feel like you have a permanent hangover  .

Tricksy -      soon. Aren't wii's fab? Whilst DH was away I invited my Rear Party soldiers around and we played on a wii. I loved guitar hero (but was really [email protected], and considering I play the clarinet and piano, I was v v embarrassed, and v frustrated!!!). We recently played on a board too and skied, ski jumped and played 10-pin bowlng. Fab! I think the best game was the hula hoop - DH and I were rolling about laughing at ourselves and our 2 friends. 

Lisa - I am sending you loads and loads of                                                                - hope that's enough?

Dr'g is going OK. Nothing out of the ordinary to report.

Loui xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Debs - I hope that you find a good counsellor and it helps you put your thoughts in order. You will be missed on the board but I'm sure everyone understands why you need a break from here. Wishing you all the best 

Lisa - all the best for your scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Good to hear your donor is progressing along well. Are they doing it just for you or do they keep some of the eggs too? They must be good people if they will go through all of that just for someone else!

LittleMo - did you manage to avoid your sons Easter eggs?

Tricksy - Wii is brilliant isn't it! Make sure you don't injure your shoulders getting carried away! We both did when we first got ours.

Rachel - I hope you are recovering from the hangover feeling. How long do you reckon until AF arrives? Is DR less bad then? I hope it all goes well for you

Loui - we also tried the whimper approach when Storm nipped us as a puppy. We would turn away from him and whimper and stop playing with him. He eventually got the idea and stopped doing it!

I am feeling more positive and better now. I had a good cry on Saturday evening and let go of some of my frustrations and emotions. I hadn't cried during the IVF cycle and think I just needed to let go. DH was great and gave me lots of hugs and we made some little plans for the future such as re-doing the flooring in the bathroom, doing some work in the garden and we are having the rest of the furniture delivered next weekend for the spare room so we can then get that tidied up. It's hard to readjust from an IVF cycle to "normal" life again once it's over and you realise that it's going to be a while longer before you fall pregnant. We will be ok though as we have each other! AF started today and I usually have nasty period pain (prob the endometriosis and me being a wimp) and it's sore today but my hot water bottle helps and I recently got a TENs machine and it definitely takes the edge off (most of the time). I'm back to work tomorrow and looking forward to it to be honest as it's a step forward for us although I feel tired already and I haven't gone back yet! It would be lovely to join you guys at clarince house but I work until 6:30 on Thursdays so would be a bit late getting there. I will have to gate crash one of your trips to the Crown instead. DH suggested he could join the gym with me which would be great. I already go but have been getting disheartened as not loosing any weight and have out a stone on since our wedding (lost it all before the wedding!). It would be good to have him there with me. I'll stop now as this is getting pretty long. I've got to ring Isis tomorrow and let them know about AF and then arrange a follow up appointment to discuss the plans for FET.

Hugs to everyone,
C x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

just a quick one from me my weekend was wicked saturday was soooooooo funny and i was very very drunk had the worst hang over yesterday was throwing up in the afternoon but it was a good nite my photos are on **,went to my dads yesterday after i sorted myself out and today we went to dedham for breakfast and tock kia out fora drive then went round friends this afternoon i saw some baby lambs born it was amazing they were so cute.well i will catch up properly tomorrow lots of love to u all.

tricksy,hunny when is ur birthday hope i havent missed it .xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy -        Are you doing anything special for ypur birthday?  Have a lovely day 

luv n hugs Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys   

I've had a fantastic weekend too (will catch up with personals tonight!) I'm at work today but had the most fabulous birthday weekend, spent loads of time with Si and we've just got so much done and still been out and done stuff so a very satisfying weekend! I reckon we should just work 3 days a week and have 4 day weekends every week    As Si works late we won't be doing anything tonight but I'll go for a ride after work. My back is playing up after Cropi's very naughty behaviour on Saturday so fingers crossed it eases the muscles out for me.

Lisa - Good luck today hun, i'll be thinking of you    

Debs - not sure if you are still reading but i'll miss you on here hun, stay in touch via text though  

Loui - your 'rear party' soldiers really does put the wrong image in my head    it was great fun and I'm really going to try and do a bit each night. I love the hula one too and it really does pull on your stomach muscles. Still trying to work my way around the games  

Cvru - good luck at work today hun. Life after an ivf is a bit weird at times, enjoy sorting your bits out and recharging your batteries ready to go again    

Rachel - glad things are going well for you. I think that Lisa also had delayed symptoms with the depo shot?? havn't seen you for ages, we must sort a meet out that you can make   

Shelley - looks like you had a fab night hun   My birthday is today, you havn't missed it  

ok, really gotta dash, sorry to anyone i've missed (lots!) but i'll catch up later 

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just popped in to say  Tricksy!! 

Catch up properly later!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too,

Lisa, good luck today, let us know how you get on, with have everything crossed for you,

Tricksy,     HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!   Is it 21 today? Have a fabulous day, don't work too hard. Hope the back improves soon too.

Will be back on later to do personals. Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tricksy. Glad you had a fab weekend. I agree with you re the 3 day week thing (though would like to still get paid for 5   ) 

Lisa - good luck today.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> I agree with you re the 3 day week thing (though would like to still get paid for 5  )


Of course!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope u have a great day hun.

Good luck for today, Lisa

Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Happy birthday again Tricksy!

I have just been thinking, does anyone think it would be a good idea for us to arrange our Crown meet ups at regular intervals, eg the first or last Thursday of the month? Or do you think that is not frequent enough? I don't mind if we don't, it was just an idea.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Happy birthday again Tricksy!
> 
> I have just been thinking, does anyone think it would be a good idea for us to arrange our Crown meet ups at regular intervals, eg the first or last Thursday of the month? Or do you think that is not frequent enough? I don't mind if we don't, it was just an idea.


Sounds like a great idea to me, are we meeting up this week or are we leaving it until next Thursday

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Girls

Thanks for all your messages today   

Woooooooooohooooooooooooooo its all systems go for me      Went to Isis today, scan was perfect no polops, fluid or anything, a perfect lining!!!!     

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo relieved!  So i'll be leaving tomorrow,  just cannot believe this is it, I'm so excited, nervous everything all rolled into one  

Tricksy - Glad you had a nice birthday weekend, hope your back eases 

Little Mo - Great idea about setting up a regular time for meeting up at the Crown, we could always do it the last Wednesday or Thursday of the month (are these the best day for everyone?) and then we all know to keep that time free.

Cvru - Yes my donor is doing this for me to have all the eggs,  i keep thinking about her and feel quite emotional about what shes doing just hope shes ok.

Loui - I think your smiley icons worked hun - fanku   

Be back later
love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

had a day of deciding on travel systems, whata minefield!!! Finally decided on the make, just have to decide on the colour!!

Tricksy -         Glad you had a great weekend!!!

Lisa - that is fab news hun, i'm sooooo pleased! Full steam ahead. Won't be long before you are PUPO!!!

Regular meet ups sound great to me!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you have had a great birthday hun  

Lisa - woo hoo hunny       so hope this works for you my love  

Debs - oh hunny   im so sorry that you feel you need some time away from the boards, i hope that you know we are here for you, always, and that you know how much you will be missed, stay away if it makes things easier hunny but please please come back asap - lots of love   

Rachel - so glad you are cycling again hun, there has been no other mention about clarice house, so not sure whats happening. good luck hun    

Have had a hectic week/weekend - went to see my dad off yesterday but wished i hadnt as i came away in tears, he said to his other half 'did you know Keeley Hawes has 3 children?' and she said 'oh has she?, good girl' well i wanted to     and     all at the same time - i mean WHY oh WHY cant people be more sensitive, and whats so   great about having 3kids anyway?? sorry rant over...................grrrrrrrrr

Must catch up with some ironing  

Love to all


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well have had a busy couple of weeks, Been working more than normal as manager went off sick   and then had Faith's birthday to organise which was a military operation as dh's family is split and can't be in the same room as each other so had to have 2 party's on Friday. Then on Saturday we had 10 two year olds round for a party which was a bit manic but fun. Think Faith had a nice time being spoiled. 
We are thinking about doing tx again  Dh and I were chatting and have decided to have one more go as we would like a sibling for Faith but if it doesn't work then thats it as we really don't want tx to take over again. We are looking into eggsharing at bourehall. I am going to make an appointment there mainly because eggshare is free there and at Isis you have to pay £850 and then more for icsi. It sounds bad that we are thinking of the costs as to wether we do tx or not but we just don't have the money to do it otherwise. My positive cycle was with eggshare, I'm not concerned about doing eggshare again. I do wonder if 3 yrs  older is ging to effect how I respond or if my bloods will be different. Sorry to ramble on!!!

Tricksy
 Hope you had a nice day. 

Lisa:
         I'm so pleased about your scan, I will have everything crossed for you that et goes well, are you going to blastysts? Faith loved Disneyland, I thought she would be a bit young but she could go on lots of things she has no fear!!!!!

Shelley:
Sounds like you had a good weekend just what the doctor ordered I think. 

Deb:
Hope to see you back on here when your ready. take care xx

Angel;
I wish people would think before opening there mouths sometimes. How are you and dh now? Hope you can start treatment soon.

Loui:
Glad the dr is going well and you are not getting to many sideaffects. when is your baseline scan?

Rachel:
wow thats not long now for you. Any dates on when et will be?

Cleo:
I know what you mean about buggy's. Dh and I had fun in mothercare test driving them all. I would say if you want to go off road get a 3 wheeler there great.

Julia:
How are your boys? is Alex's getting about yet? Must meet up soon.

Jojo;
How is everyone are your boys getting on better now?

cruv:
Glad you are feeling better now and are making plans for the future, When will you have the fet think you have to wait 3 months minimum.

Cathie:
Is work getting easier, It must be horrible for you. When are you planning more tx?

Rivka:
In case you are reading hope you are well.

Hi to anyone i've missed take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as my friend has only just left, thank you so much for all of your wishes and thank you to Lisa, Shelley & Julia for your cards and flowers    I am certainly very spoilt. I have had a fantastic day and got some gorgeous presents. My best mate made me cry, she got me a gold horse shoe on a necklace, she said that its for luck with our next cycle and she's rubbed it over her tummy for extra luck, I've got to wear it all the time during treatment and it will help    she is very naughty and very very thoughtful. 

Are we going to meet up next Thursday then and make that the first of our monthly meets The last Thursday of the month is good for peoples paydays etc I think?? I'm up for that  

ok gotta dash of, need to fit in a birthday shag     

Lots of Love to everyone 

Tricksy xxxx


ps Liz    Wow that is fantastic news, are you excited or scared?? when is your appointment?? So glad that the parties went well, can't believe that Faith is 2 already, bless her. its been far too long since we have seen her. I think you need to make the next meet up


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all,

I really feel bad that I have not been able to do personals for such a long time, but just want you to know I am thinking about you all.

Good luck Lisa, amazing news. When you first said about treatment it seemed years off! 

Liz, great that you are cycling again, sounds like you have a sensible attitude towards it too. I hope it results in a brother or sister for Faith.

Pie Pig, I am so sorry that you won't be around for a little while. I hope the break does you good. Remember, we will all be here waiting for your return. Take care xxx

Tricksy, hope the birthday shag was a good one!!    What a wonderful present your friend gave you, that is such a perfect gift for you. I really hope it helps xxx

Righto, gotta dash. Alex is not well at the moment and has a temperature of 39 and a cough, and is teething too.

Have a lovely day everyone. Sorry I have not got time to do personals but I am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well i have just checked the bags for the 100th time       i hope i have everything,  i am taking my laptop as well so hopefully will be able to let you all know how its going out in sunny Czech.  Flying out this afternoon  

Feeling pretty nervous now and just off down the town to get some money out.

Speak to you all soon girlies
luv n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Well, I had my bloods done again yesterday so we are good to go! Just waiting for apt with ISIS now (waiting, waiting, waiting...!) and they said it will be from my next cycle so that will be towards the end of May! I'm excited but petrified at the same time. Meeting you guys really made me think how common problems are and the fact that you are all so...er...normal   made it even worse! Not that I'd expected green multiple heads and three eyes, but it just made me realise that so many of us have problems and outside of these kind of sites its all such a taboo. Also made me wonder if I'm brave enough to even try at all - does that make sense? Anyway, I'm sorry to be all deep, and I am on an up day today (really!) so it's all good! 

Can you tell me if the drugs start on CD1 or before? I've read a few different things and am now completely confused as to the timeline of the whole thing. I know I could just wait until our apt, but I am impatient and eager for info! 

Sorry for the me post   Will hopefully get on later for personals, but accountant has just turned up at work so have to go and be entertained by him


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a lovely day!!!

Shortie - depends what drugs you are on hun. When i was on buseralin i started down regging on day 16 of my cycle (some people are day 21 i think, it depends on how long your normal cycle is) Then you have a bleed a week or so later and start stimming. When i was on shprt protocol i was put on the pill instead of buseralin and i started that on day 1. Hope that helps!! Not long for you hey.

Tricksy - glad you had a good day.

Lisa - woooooohoooooo!!!! Will be thinking of you hun and sending you loads of       

Right better get ready as not even showered yet  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - are you enjoying the Easter hols?

Shortie - I started d/r on day 19 as I only have a 26 day cycle so if they do buserelin you're likely to start 7 days before af is due. Exciting that you're all systems go soon. 

Lisa - hope your flight was ok out. Wish I'd been at work today to come and say hello. Sending you loads of   and  

LittleMo - hope Alex is feeling a bit better now. poor mite. You ok?

Rachel -   sorry you're being hit with side effects now. 

Liz - belated happy birthday to Faith. I bet she had a great time at her party. Exciting news that you're going to try again. I think you're right to try Bourne if they offer the same service but without you having to pay. It's so unfair that we all bankrupt ourselves to have a family so if you have the chance to do this, go for it. I also admire you so much for doing egg share. You're such a generous person.

Tricksy - your friend sounds a star. Hope you managed to get all you wanted done yesterday    

Em -   what a   thing to say around you.  

Hello everyone else. Am having a boring day trying to finish staff appraisals for work   Normally not too hard but I have three to do, one on someone more part time than me so I've only seen her half a dozen times this year, another who went on maternity leave as soon as she came into my team and another who is good but who has been off sick for half the year. Desperately going through old reports to see if I can come up with some "original" comments. I hate management at this time of year. Ho hum! Could be worse, I could be in the office today and instead I'm at home with my doggies.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its so quiet on here!! Where is everyone?  

I've had a lovely day. Went to lunch with Shelley at Clarice house, weather was so nice. Then we had someone come to view the house today and they sounded keen, asked about coming back to view it again on saturday. Feeling nervous about it all now.

Julia - will sort out my passport number, need to find my passport first!!!! Will look tonight and text you tom.

Cath - sounds like a difficult job doing those appraisals, hope you get some inspiration. I always feel like that when i have to write my reports, i just have stock phrases that i'm sure every other teacher has used before!!

Liz - wow cylcing again, a big decision. Does that mean you don't have to pay anything at all?? Also i thought you had some frosties. Glad Faith's birthday went well, sounds like a nightmare though having to split up the parties because of the family!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

hope everyone is ok sorry i havent been around much but im the same as debs at the mo,but i will still be reading from time to time i will be coming thursday same place same time?? and i wanted to see who is free sunday the 7th of june as me and greg would like to host a bbq with partners aswell so if i could have some numbers that would be fab hope all of u can make it ??

liz,wow what fab news what about ur frozen embies?think u sound like u have got the right frame of mind.good luck hun.xxx

cleo,lovely to see u today as always ur looking fab and thanks for explaining the whole travel system thing (posh word for a push chair) glad the people are interested but scarey to hay.love u lots.xxx

lisa,hi hu nlovely to chat to u lastnite on **,u should be there now i hope the weather is nice and please try to relaxe lots of luck hunny.xx

greg is nagging me he wants the laptop so i will love u all and leave u kia is going crazy with the thunder storm she is shaking soooooo m uch i hate seeing her like this.got to go.xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - cassie is barking at the storm too!!! Bless her, i love them but hate seeing her distressed!!. We can make the 7th hun, will put it in the diary. Great to see you too, hope you went for the healthy dinner option    

Cath - how's your doggies liking the storm??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes we had a heathly dinner gammon new potatoes and lots of salad but i have been munching on chocolate       well its nearly all gone so the sooner the better.xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

You were right when you said you need to eat all the chocolate first then be sensible. I can't think of anything else knowing i still have easter eggs to eat   I love the chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kia and Cassie -   sorry the storm is scaring you. 

We're v lucky with ours. They don't seem fased by it at all thank goodness.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

We arrived in Brno last night (1 hour late as they got the head count wrong on the plane     they were missing an infant!  Flight was good though........i was really calm  ,  the apartment were staying in is really lovely and modern and its really hot out here   

Had our appointment this morning with "Stepan the magnificent" and they retreived 8 eggs from our donor, not sure of quality yet will find out tomorrow,  so DH did his little sample    and i had another scan done,  he says my lining is perfect 10.5, triple layered and he says he is really optimistic that it will work for us     

Did you get thunderstorms last night then?

Rachel - It'll be you soon hun,  rest assured the clinic is fab and Stepan really is lovely,  hope your feeling better since downrregging

Cath - sorry i missed you maybe i'll see you next week when we return.

Shelley - Love to come to your BBQ i haven't got my diary out here but is it ok to let you know when i get back

Cleo - good luck with the house sale

Liz & Faith - Happy belated birthday Faith,  Liz good luck with looking into cycling again  

Tricksy - Glad you had a lovely birthday  

Hi to everyone else
luv n hugs
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - wooohooo hun!! All sounds brilliant! Glad you have some sunshine too.

Just had a call from the estate agents and the people who came yesterday want to come back again on saturday morning!!! All a bit a scary now!!

Have a lovely day, i'm off out to lunch again.....

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - 8 eggs is great. Will keep everything crossed for eggcellent fertilisation news later. Enjoy the sunshine. 

Cleo - exciting having a second viewing. Will keep fingers crossed they put in a good offer for you. Though on the other hand, we don't want you to move away......


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - was just starting to text you!! glad its all going well, sounds really positive, 10.5mm thats a fantastic lining. I have got absolutley everything crossed for you both     

Cleo - How exciting with a 2nd viewing, no wonder its a bit scary, fingers crossed for you hun  

Shelley - 7th June is good for us, we are off the following week as our egg collection should be around there so a beer or two for Si will probably be well needed   

Cath - Amber is not bothered by the thunder either, not sure if its because she is deaf or just doesn't care!!! 

Shortie - sounds like we could be cycling around the same time   my egg collection will be around 9th June with transfer 3 or 5 days later.......fingers crossed!! 

Going to find the list again and bring it forward


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Great to hear from you Lisa, that is fabulous news!! Will be good to see you when you are PUPO girl!!

Shelley, we would love to come to your BBQ, sounds lovely, thank you!!

Regarding our meet, are we meeting on Thursday 23rd or Thursday 30 April? Just checking as the last Thursday will be the 30th but I don't think we want to wait that long!

Tricksy, thanks for doing the list.

Cleo, good luck with the second viewing, I hope they have fallen in love with it and want to buy.

Cathie, I bet you are glad Easter is out of the way now. Are you still busy with the markets? I am trying to steer clear of chocolate at the moment but could be persuaded to buy some of your lovely choc!

Right, shall we do this Clarice House evening or just forget about it? Now that we have regular meets at the Crown and also with Shelley's BBQ and Kitty's party coming up, do we want that meet still? I have been crap at following it all up so have not got anywhere with it really. Sorry  

Hi to everyone, sorry for lack of personals (again!). Hope you all have a nice day xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Christ I can't wait another 2 weeks for a meet  I need some fishcakes hugs and yacking. I can make next Thursday 23rd and as the next last thursday of the month is 28th May (5 weeks after next week) we may have to have a 'mini meet' in the middle  

Julia - I don't mind about Clarice House, we have got plenty on for the time being but I'm happy to go with the flow and do whatever everyone else wants to do ......and yeh you're right you have been rubbish at organising it


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

Lisa - excellent news for the 8 eggies, hope they get busy tonight and lots of    , with your lining being so good it all sounds great. Looking forward to more good news.
Are you planning to go to Vienna soon? When you have a free day go to Znojmo too, it's that small town we told you guys about and it's lovely (bus from Brno bus station). 

Shelley -    so sorry about the last cycle. I think you are doing the right thing to concentrate on you and DH for a while, you need it and deserve it.
It would be lovely to meet for a BBQ at yours on 7th June, thank you very much for the invitation.

Cleo - good luck with the house sale and hope you had no more pain.

Loui - hope this cycle is going well.

Liz - good luck with exploring going back on the bandwagon.

Tricksy - hope you had a great day on Tuesday. 

Rachel - your time to go to Brno is coming soon, bet you must be excited.

Cath - what is that thing about an assault??/ I couldn't find it in the old messages. I hope you are all right!! 

Debs - I hope you find a sympathetic counsellor, this is not admitting defeat but looking for the best way to cope, you need all the support you can get   hope it helps you. Is DH coming too?

I can also do Thursday 23rd - missed you all and would love to catch up.

We are back from visiting our families. It was good to spend time with my mum and sister, I do miss them but they are planning to come to visit in the summer. 
DH and me decided to go back on the adoption route now (after taking time off since the New Year as you know). I called social services today and asked to re-start the process. 
They need to contact our referees now, and we need to do our medicals, and then it'll be waiting until we are invited to do the prep course. 
They said that the SW who came to us in the autumn (initial visits) will contact me to confirm this is what we want (I already told them so by phone!! Oh well), so I'm waiting to hear from her. 
I also called the GP surgery to book our medicals, and am waiting to hear from them tomorrow whether this can be on Sat 25th or Sat 2nd. 

Lots of love from Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Lisa:
Great news about the eggs, are you going to blastysts? hope dh's swimmers are getting jiggy with it!!!  sending lots of     you will be pupo before you know it.

Cleo:
When I rang bournhall today they said it would be up to £600 but thats with all the bloods hiv hipc etc.... and the consultations. Where as Isis is £850 just for eggshare know bloods or icsi. I am hopeing the gp will do the day 2 and 21 bloods. As I went to blastyst last time we went from 6 to 2 so know frosties.

Tricksy:
I am scared and excited about starting again I honestly thought I would not be doing it again. I just hope I can stop myself getting to obsessed   I am also going on the patches to give up smoking its about time anyway 

Rivka:
Glad you had a nice time with your family. Glad you are sorting out the adoption stuff bet it wont take long once you get started.

Shelley;
The 7th june is good for me and Faith doubt I will be able to get dh to come but will try. It's so nice of you to offer thanks.

Julia:
Hope alexs is feeling better, sending him a big hug 

take care all

liz xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Lisa - Enjoy the weather out there, I've just got soaked coming out of the hairdressers, along with my bright red eyebrow area (just waxed/ten rounds with Mike Tyson) I look a hell of a mess! Sending    that you get a good result with the eggies. 

Liz - Is that £600 for the whole ICSI cycle?? If I'm not going  then that sounds REALLY good. Excuse me if I'm being thick though!   Good luck with your patches.

Rikva - Exciting steps forward with the adoption! I would love to adopt one day, even if I'm lucky enough to have biological children, but DF is not quite there with me yet. It sounds like a long journey and not an easy one, but so wonderful to have the family you hoped for and give a child a better future at the same time. Hope it goes well for you    

Little Mo - Hope Alex is feeling a bit better. I am up for Clarice House, but don't mind if not - will go with the flow! How is the diet going?  

Cath - Our dogs weren't too bothered by the storm either, although they decided to kick off at about 12.30am and had me up and down the stairs 3 times before I got REALLY  . They'd blame it on the storm if they could, I'm sure! How is work now? Anymore trouble?

Shelley - Glad to hear you felt awful on Sunday!! Always a sign of a good night before! 

Piepig - Hope your time out does you good and that you'll be back soon - I've only met you once   . Take care  

Tricksy - Sounds like you had a lovely birthday - and also that your friend thinks as much of you as you do of her.   the belly rubbing works for you. 

Hi to everyone I've missed! 

Right, must dash - got to go and put some peas on my back.....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just been doing some school work. Can't beleive i go back on monday  

Julia - hope you got my details ok


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shortie -   oh you poor thing, hope your feeling ok after putting peas on!! I had my legs and bikini line done yesterday for the first time in 6years and have been in agony.......my legs are all spotty and my inner thighs are hurting too - im such a wuss  

Liz - i think that is fantastic news you are wanting to cycle again hun - wishing you all the luck in the world    

Rivka - great to have you back sweetie   sounds like the adoption is really looking good hunny, i hope it works out for you and dh   

Lisa - woo hoo hunny    8 eggies is fabulous - i hope all goes well in the lab of loooooveee tonight babe       - sending you big smuggle hugs   

Tricksy - hun can you add another date for me please, our appointment with Gideon is on 1st May also we have booked another cruise in December - 12th - 27th, hope you are ok hun  

Debs - thinking of you sweets  

Cleo - all you seem to do is EAT   you make the most of it whilst you have an excuse not to breath in - hope you are ok and enjoying being pg - why have you not got a ticker yet?  

Little Mo - do you want me to take over organising the Clarice House thingy, i really fancy it if others still want to go?

Cath - you ok hunny??

Question girls? does anyone know if it is ok to fly when pg? hoping to try and work cycling around our holidays in august and december and not sure how to do it, do i cycle before august or in between the two holidays? im so confused.......... 

 hi to everyone else - hope everyone is ok

Love Emms xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps my poor doggy is off to be castrated tomorrow     not happy about it but know its for the best


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie - poor you getting soaked, amazingly we managed to ride in between the downpours   it chucked it down getting ready and then again just as we put them back in the field so a good result!! What have you done to your back?? 

Cleo - when are you starting your maternity leave?? will you try and stick it out until the end of next term? Sarah is still off while the grevience thing is going through and she is loving it   don't think that she will go back now unless she really has too. 

Liz - let me know how you get on with the patches. I'm weird, i can stop just like that when we are cycling but trying to stop before hand is proving difficult! I don't smoke many but I just don't seem to be able to give these few a day up   problem is if I'm honest is that I enjoy it and don't really want to give up until i've got a reason   

Rivka - good to see you back hun, glad you had a good time and fingers crossed for your adoption chats   

Em - poor doggy, it is for the best though.....you made me re read Shorties post as I'm sure that she was putting the peas on her back?? now unless she had a back, sack & crack wax done I don't think its for the waxing      What time is your appt with Gidon as we are there that day too. Yes you can fly when you are pregnant, up until 32 weeks or something like that. Personally I wouldn't but that is only because of my previous m/c's. Everyone else would be fine I am sure, you have to have a docs cert I think, hope that helps xx

Lots of Love to everyone else

Tricksy xxx 

ps are we meeting up next Thursday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've done your dates Em, where are you going on your Christmas Cruise?? Are all 3 of you going?? how exciting going away for Christmas, we did it a few years ago and it was fantastic


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - not sue to start mat leave til 21st June! That will be 1 month b4, just can't really afford to give up any earlier..although if we sell the house then we might. I'm up for next thursday. Won't be going to the Clarice house meet though.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Emma - Peas are for my back not my eyebrows  . The first time in 6 years isn't going to be great, but stick with it and it'll get better. Tea Tree Oil is meant to help, it doesn't work for me but my wax lady raves about it...just trying to sell it to me I suppose   Poor doggy. You're right though, it is best unless he's going to get some lovin in the future - their hormones are still there and they can't do anything about it. The behavourist lady who came to us a few weeks ago said to DF 'Imagine having the Pussycat Dolls standing naked infront of you, and you can't do anything about it'....He didn't hear the 'you can't do anything about it' bit - he just stood there grinning.... . You're doing the right thing.

Tricksy - I've got one leg longer than the other () because I've twisted my back while lifting/pulling something and its been painful for about a week. I've not suffered with any back pain since my boob reduction and it was really bothering me. So I went to see a chiro-wotsit chap today. He puggled me about in some very questionable positions and told me to put frozen peas on it. Said it's a simple fix but if I don't fix it now it will probably end up arthitic. I prob do need a back & crack wax, but I defo don't have a sack.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You are going to be pooped   Sarah said that she was lucky earning pants money in that respect as she won't really miss the money that much, obvioulsy its a lot harder when you earn decent money. If I ever get there I reckon I'll have to have my laptop in the delivery room   no proper maternity leave for me....lets just hope that I need it   Fingers crossed for the house sale hun  

Shortie     i've got one leg longer that the other too   due to my knackered back!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Note to self..........I MUST PAY MORE ATTENTION READING POSTS   Shortie/Tricksy i have been crying with laughter at your messages - what am i like   

Shortie - sorry to hear about your back probs hunny   and thanks for the advice about my pooch  

Tricksy - we are flying to Barbados and having a Carribean Cruise, its the first time in 6years that dh has all of Christmas off and we thought it was a perfect opportunity also B will be 15 and a half and my mum is coming and she will be 71 so by the time dh gets round to having a long break again at christmas we will all be 6 years older, so thought it a good idea   am really excited and dont want to hold out on tx BUT have spend the last 5/6 years ttc and thought it was time to regain a hold of my life, BUT i still dont know when to cycle, what if it works and im pg on either holiday and am feeling crap, OR what if i suffer OHSS again and wont be well enough to travel, so many what ifs, im confuzzled   sorry hun!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh Shortie, hope the peas help. I was a bit confused too as to where they were going  

Ems, ouch re waxing. Hope DH likes it! Oooh another cruise, have you won the lottery or something? If you need anyone to be your cabin assistant let me know!!   Yes please, would you mind organising the Clarice House evening? Thank you!! 

Tricksy, glad you managed to avoid the showers whilst out riding. YES DEFFO NEXT WEEK re the meet up  

Cleo, THANK YOU so much for the info, that is such a help. I am glad you made a decision re the travel system. Did you get the carrycot, car seat etc? I looked at Raccoon and it is LUVVERLEY!! 

Rivka, great to see you back safe and sound  

One day I will get round to doing a message for everyone. But until then, hope you are all okay and having a lovely evening. xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia- you're welcome hun. The colours are all gorgeous, really loved the green but thought it might be too much. We got the maxi cosy car seat (so light) carry cot etc so the whole bundle. 

Tricksy - not sure how i'm going to cope at work really, but if it all gets too much i'l get signed off sick.

Em - yes hun i am always eating   its all i thik about   . I'm loving my chocolate at the moment. Your holiday sounds fab.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - really sorry about calling you late last night. I was trying to redial dh on my way back from a party but my phone is really touch sensitive so I must have brushed against the address book and dialled you by mistake.   I didn't even realise who I'd called till I hung up.   

Em - cruise sounds fab. Don't worry about how tx may affect it. Just get good insurance so you're covered if anything goes wrong (not that it will) and then enjoy your holiday. You deserve it!

Rivka - lovely to see you back hun. Is your mum still improving? I'm sure your being there will have helped enormously.

Afraid I'm going to have a me post now. I've just called in sick as I was having an anxiety attack, one of many I've had in the past two weeks, and could barely speak without wanting to burst into tears (not good at the vets!). I feel so stupid for letting what was a fairly minor assault get to me this way but any kind of confrontation has me a quivering wreck wanting to set up camp under the duvet and never come out again. I'm going to try to get an appt at the docs and have found the number for some counselling through work but until that all kicks in I'm not sure what to do. Part of me wants to go to work as if I'm busy I'm better, but even asking someone to stop taking photos yesterday had me wanting to flee, and as soon as I have nothing to do again I start to panic about the slightest things so I can't sleep or get anything done. Sorry for rambling on, I'm just not coping well at the moment and you're the best support I know.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CLeo- dont feel bad about eating hun besides you have a little person in there who needs plenty of nurishment - im only jealous sweetie  

Cath - sweetheart - sounds like you are having a really tough time, its not surprising you are feeling like this after your ordeal (even if YOU  think it was minor!) it still has effected you and not surprisingly too - please dont be hard on yourself hun - just do what you need to do to do to feel better - big hugs sweetie      

 everyone - pooch was taken in at 8.15 this morning and recovering nicely.............no more little Dexters, ever  

Right lets restart this clarice thingy - all those who want to go, can you please pm the dates you can make asap - im giving you all a deadline to let me know by next weekend please, just so we can get this sorted - im sure it was a thursday night we were going for..............so start your pms NOW  

From Little Miss Bossy Boots   xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Cath  . Maybe the doc will sign you off until you can speak to someone. Take the time to do little things to get your confidence back up. Don't feel silly - things affect different people in different ways. Hope you manage to get a docs apt. Take care


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps i copied this from Julias post..................

Evening Bliss Colchester (Thursday - Saturday)

"Perfect end to the day"



Swedish Back and Neck Massage (25 minutes)

Use of Swimming Pool, Spa Bath, Sauna and Steam Rooms

Three-course dinner in our AA award-winning restaurant

Towel hire for the evening

Arrive from 5.30pm - depart after dinner

£60 per person (or £50 if we get enough of us)..............Shortie were you going to look into this


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ahoj from Brno (Hello)


Embryos Update :  We have 6 embryos doing well,  we have to call in again tomorrow to check if still going to plan but they are saying i am scheduled for 5 days blasts to be transferred on Tuesday, then fly home the next day      I've never had blasts before so this will be a first for me and i'm so excited and scared too but all is looking good and i've got to stay positive       
Finally getting the hang of the tram system out here without getting lost    Might be going to vienna tomorrow all being well.


Cath - So sorry hun you are having a hard time with it,  is there anyway you can take some time off work until you feel more confident i know avoidance is the worst thing you can do but until you get strong again maybe its for the best to take some time out and recover from it,  Look after yourself hun     

Rivka - Great to see you back and glad you had a nice time with your Mum & Sister,  Is DH back now too?  How is your Mum doing?  did she manage to find anyone that did Reiki?  Hope everything goes ok with the adoption restart   

Emms - Poor Dexter     I think you'll have to count me out of the Clarice House meet as i'm going to be pregnant      I think what Cath said is really good advice hun ......got for it 

Cleo - Good luck with the house viewing tomorrow - they sound really keen  

Rachel - We've been getting lost all over the place so we've got a map that you can have and also got some info on restaurants etc i'll email you all the details ........ not long now  

Shortie - I can sympathise too, I also have a knackered back but peas really do the trick  

Tricksy - I won't be able to make the meet next Thursday as we only get in the night before and i'll be cream crackered but are we going for the last Thursday in each month so i'll come to the next one.


Right better get off
Speak to you soon
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - that is fantastic news sweetie    im so pleased for you hunny     for your lovely embies becoming fab blasts.........do you know how many they will put back, 2 or maybe 3?? - love ya lots and wishing you all the luck in the world babe    

Got our pooch home and he is feeling very sorry for himself, bless him  

Love to all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - fab news hun!! Wooohoooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - wooohoooo that is fantastic news, you must be so pleased. I hope that you are also enjoying your time away and chilling a bit. Is the weather still good?? I've got everything crossed for you hun and this WILL be your time and you are going to come home pregnant for the next 9 months   

Cath - ah hun, I'm so sorry that you are having a tough time. I have only ever had 2 panic attacks (both on planes  ) and that was bad enough let alone having them for a few weeks   Get yourself to the docs, are work aware of how you are feeling?? they really do need to be put in the picture if not, could hubby let them know. Hopefully the doc will be able to help, they can give you tablets to help with anxiety. I'm always here if you need to talk, anytime, day or night     ...........message from Simon......you're wasted at that airport all you should be doing is making him lots and lots of dark chocolate eggs with the nice raspberry stuff in the truffles    He loooovvvveeeesss it!!!! 

sorry for lack of personals tonight, i've got a show tomorrow and havn't even started cleaning my tack yet   

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello from warmish Brno

This is great having my laptop with me as i can keep you all updated with progress   

Rang the clinic today and we're got the following so far :

1 x Grade 1, 8 cells, 
2 x Grade 1, 5 cells
2 x Grade 2, 5 cells

All still going ok for transfer on Tuesday       
So just got to do the dreaded call tomorrow to see whats happening (this is the most stressful bit )
Was supposed to go to Vienna today but my backs been hurting (its all the walking.......doing about 3 miles a day     so taking it easy now,  

Tricksy - Yes the weather was better today, tshirt & cardi weather but no rain which is good,  DH is sleeping for England here he really needed to relax so its doing him the world of good.

Emms - They did ask how many i wanted to go back but we decided on 2, was tempting but i didn't want to risk it   

Cleo - How did your viewing go?  Hope it went well

Hi to everyone else
lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
thats great news hun, Sending lots of    for Tuesday. XXXX

Tricksy:
I am the same as you I like having a ***, that sounds really bad doesn't it. I gave up for 2 years before I had Faith with just having 1 when I had a drink. But this time round I am finding it harder. The patches take the edge off the cravings which helps stop me being a moody cow. 

Cleo:
Will they sign you off sick late in your pregnancy My work say that if you are off sick for any lengh of time after 30w they make you start your maternity leave. Which i thought was unfair. I lasted to 36w and Faith was 4 days so only got 3 1/2w before she came.

Shortiesmith:
Yes it does include icsi. But it does mean with egg share you don't have as many eggs to play with. I got 13 last time so we had 7 and the other lady had 6.

Cathie:
I have never had a panic attack but it doesn't sound nice. Hope the doc can help you. If you want some company me and Faith can come round and take your mind off  things just let me know.

Angel;
I think I would cycle in September then you would be past the 12w stage by your criuse. Im dead jealous!!!!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I've not been on for a while - been on hols so just a quick post for now.

Reikilisa - sending you loadsa         , that's fab news about your embies honey,         Do you get to freeze any?  (sorry if this has been asked before - haven't read everything yet).  Hope you're resting along with DH too x

Tricksy - sorry I missed you birthday - happy belated birthday, hope you had a good day.  

Piepig -      Thinking of you honey.  We're still here for you whenever you need us x

 to everyone, will catch up properly later.

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on for a few personals.  All is going fine with me though - my hangover feeling completely went by Tuesday so I am now thinking that it must have been a viral thing rather than down regging and then AF arrived Wednesday (one day early!!!   ) so I've already started my HRT.  Having my immunes retested at the ARGC on Tuesday so it is feeling like it is all starting to happen.

Lisa - that is fantastic news on your embies   - I am so pleaed that you can go to blast - I am feeling really positive for you hun       .  Hope your back is feeling better soon though   and you are right to take it easy - Vienna can wait!

CRVU - When I read your last post you are right I think it can take a while before it sinks in sometimes when an IVF cycle fails so I am sorry you have been feeling low    but remember yours isn't quite finished yet so maybe that positive is not as far away as it seems - I hope you have sorted your follow up at the ISIS  

Liz - I am glad that Faith had a lovely birthday.  I think that is great you are planning to cycle again and try for a sibling for her and given my current cycle I think it is wonderful there are women like yourself prepared to egg share   - I don't blame you either for going to Bourne Hall where it will be cheaper for you.  I hope that 3 years won't make much difference (I can't remember how old you are sorry) but I am sure the fact you have quite recent proven fertility must make a difference. Good luck with giving up smoking too  . My ET will either be on 7 or 9 May depending on whether we can go to blast or not, so not so far away now!

Tricksy - I am glad you had a lovely birthday and what a thoughtful friend getting that horseshoe for you - I am not suprised that made you cry.  I will try and make the meet this Thursday as it would be lovely to catch up - it is payday so as long as things aren't too bad in work I should be able to come (I will text someone if not).

Julia - hope Alex is feeling better.  I don't mind about Clarice House as I am off that week so the date is good for me but won't be able to do the whole thing while I am on the TWW so happy either way.

Shortiesmith - that is great news you are starting your cycle next month   - Don't worry about not being sure if you are brave enough -I am sure you will be fine and have all of us here now to support you.

Cleo - hope the viewing of your house went well yesterday   .  My sister says maxi cosy car seats are the best by the way!

Shelley - thanks for the invite to Greg's barbque - could you pencil me and DH in as a maybe? It is Mike's birthday just after that weekend so I am not sure if he will want to go away for the weekend but I will let you know for definite nearer the time.

Rivka - so glad to see you are back and hear you had a nice time away with your family    .  That is great news that you are feeling ready to return to the adoption process too.  DH and I went to an adoption information meeting last Tuesday when you were away and although I found it really emotional (it was quite hard not to cry when a couple who had recently adopted did a little talk) I think we both came away feeling quite positive about this and that we will be able to go down this road too if our next cycle doesn't work.  I hope that all goes well for you over the next few weeks.

Angel- How is Dexter doing   ?  Choccy had two teeth out at the vet on Friday under g/a and has been feeling very sorry for himself, but is cheering up a little bit this morning.  Have you decided what to do about your holiday?  Thursday 14 May was the only May date I could do for Clarice House by the way.

Bhopes - how were your hols?  Did you have a lovely time?

Cath - sorry to hear you have been having anxiety attacks hun    , but don't be hard on yourself for not going into work after what you have been through - I hope the GP can advise you best on what to do and you get the counselling sorted soon.

Loui - any news from you?  How is the downregging going?

Well had better go - hello to everyone I have missed,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

firstly the bliming N o my computer doesn't work properly so there might be a few N's missig as  have to press it really hard    

The viewig went well, they seemed impressed and DH took them over to the wood opposite which they liked. They are i in rented at the momet and have been looking at los of houses so who kows.....no offer as yet.

Liz - they must have changed the law hun as work can oly eforce mareity leave from 4 weeks b4 your due date and that is whe i plan to take mat leave ayway. If i feel rough in the mean time i will go off sick. Bee doing my planning for this term and we hvae school trips and all sorts going on   Well i ca only do what i can do!! 

Lisa- great ews about your little embies hun. Thiking of you.

rachel - maxi cosy car seats are soooo light, i'm pleased with our choice but ca't beleive how may different optios there are. Glad that you are feelig better ad that things are moving along.

Rivka - glad you had a good time away. How exciting that you are startig the adoptio process again.

Cath - aw hu, hope you are feelig better today. You really should go to the dr ad make work aware of how you are feeling. They have a duty of care towards you. I've ever had a paic attack but there are times at work where i have broke dow ad thought i ca't face teachig the kids, like i couldn't cope and did't kow what i was doig. ot a nice feeling. No worries about the late call     Just wondered what was going, thought you had some exciting news that you could't wait to share  

Bhopes- so you're back at work too hun...... hope its ot too bad.


Right have to get o with some more planning now 

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hope your all enjoying your Sundays,  we've just got back from the City Centre........blisters on blisters    

Embryo Update today : 2 x Grade 1 (10 cells), 2 x Grade 1 (8 cells), 1 x Grade 2 (8 cells) the doc says this is excellent and that ET is all booked in for Tuesday      So sooooooooooooo happy that we're finally going to get to blast and that things are going so well for us,  we feel so positive and excited     That is it now then i won't have anymore updates till Tuesday, wish me luck ladies     


Cleo - Your post has given me a giggle hun (those 'n's really arn't working)       Sounds really positive abut the house viewing, It must be soooooooo excitng looking now at car seats and stuff,  i reckon the lighter the better as when i see my friends who have had little babies the amount you have to carry around    

Rachel - Good luck on Tuesday at the ARGCC   

Loui - How are things going for you - you've been really quiet?

Rivka - Are you ok hun?

B - Where have you been on holiday?  Anywhere nice ?

Liz - Good luck with the giving up smoking, I know how hard it is hun i smoked quite heavy for years and if i can do it anyone can,  have you thought about hypnotherapy?

Julia - How is Alex is he any better now?

Right better dash
Speak to you soon
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - fab news on your embies sweetie - will they freeze the ones they dont put back to use at later date? Im so excited for you hun bun - heres to tuesdays et        look after yourself  

Rachel - good luck on tuesday to you too hun     and Dexter is doing well thanks, hope Choccy is too -  

Will be back later


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - that is such brilliant news. I am so, so, so very pleased for DH and you.  

Sorry I haven't been in touch this week. DH and I have been on leave this week and went to his parents in Suffolk for a few days. DH arranged for us to go to London on Wed to cheer me up as he said I was a bit down starting this cycle (bless him). He researched and then booked for me to have my hair cut and highlighted at an amazing salon just off Regent St - and my hair looks wonderful now. I look a bit like Lynette on Desperate Housewives who is married to Mke Delphino (they had the Pizzaria) now that she has her hair in a short bob. Great!

Sorry for no personals - I have to get prepared to go back to work tomorrow (grrr). AF arrived 2 days late yesterday (or so I thought until I checked the calendar, and she arrived smack on 28 days). I'm supposed to book LIT now for this coming week to be 2-3 weeks before ET, but we are still waiting on DH's blood tests (HIV, Hep B and C) before we can have LIT - and how am I to know whether we will go to day 5 blasts? It's really difficult trying not to get stressed when they impose such a strange and difficult timing for LIT. 

Pickle is improving now - she finally took herself off to do a wee and poo on the newspaper - from our bedroom, down the stairs and out to the back door. Clever her! But I bet it was a fluke.....

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone xx

no personals tonight I really don't feel great, think that I've got a virally thing coming and I'm going to bed in a mo. I also think that I have slight whiplash from a HUGE buck Cropi put in yesterday and almost had me off during our test   it was not good and my back and neck are killing me   

I'll catch up properly tomorrow during the day hopefully as Sarah and I are off to see Flashdance at Ipswich Regent tomorrow night, with a little pitstop in Primarni on the way   Fingers crossed I feel better.

Sorry for the me post   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't around, computer at home gone to the lab to be fixed (so naughty me catching up at work as usual  ).

Lisa - such brilliant news about your embies! It's all looking very good now. I knew you were in good hands with Stepan. Lots and lots of       for Tuesday. Enjoy the sightseeing and get some sensible shoes   hope the blisters gone now  .
Mum is copying better although of course not herself yet, she decided to not to look for a reiki person because she feels it's better with someone she trusts completely, so she'll be back to you next time she's visiting here! But she's having some meds that help and v sympathetic drs.

Tricksy -   hope you woke up feeling better today.

Cathie - how are you feeling? Hope the family weekend helped you to relax a bit  

Rachel - glad you are feeling better, and things are definitely moving forward for you. You must be encouraged by Lisa's good progress in Reprofit. Glad you were positive about the adoption meeting (we also felt like that at ours), it's good to have a plan B in place.

Em - glad Dexter is feeling better.

Cleo - hope you get an offer on your house from that viewing.

Liz - Septemeber is not long now! How exciting. Good luck with the patches.

Debs - thinking about you  

B - how are things?

Shelley - hope you are fine  

Hello everyone I missed (sorry).

Still waiting for the SW to call me back but if I don't hear today I'll chase her, so silly of them to want to confirm with me what I just told them on the phone  

But we now already have a date for our adoption medicals! (Tricksy, can you please add it? Thanks!) this Saturday (the 25th). They are rather expensive at £87 each, because they have to be private appts (don't really understand why  ) and if an x-ray is needed than even more money to shell out   but social services promised this is the only stage in the process that we need to pay for.

Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All - just a quickie from me, meant to be working! 

Tricksy - Hope your back feels a bit better today.

Lisa - Glad its all going really well for you!    for tomorrow! 

I've just chased Dr Marfleets secretary for our referal which ISIS still haven't received. She said it'll be with them by the end of the week, and they said we'd have an apt within 2ish weeks - so that put us back to my June cycle now before we can start (I'm due any day now). The most annoying thing is I had to wait another 3 weeks as our last apt was at the end of my last cycle and she ordered new day 21 bloods. I feel really down now! I know it's silly and a month longer isn't much after the time we've waited already - but I feel sooo annoyed and a little teary...(prob PMT  )

Sorry for me me me!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Shortie - sorry that your cycle is delayed honey, it's one thing I've learnt so far is that you have to check and double check that things (especially the admin) gets done.  It's horrible to have to keep chasing and being on their backs but it seems to me that nothing will be done if you don't chase.  Please try to stay positive, you'll be starting treatment before you know it         

Rivka - gosh, I never realised that to adopt there's a medical involved, that was a surprise.  You'll be fine though, I'm sure.  If you fancy that bike ride soon, let me know.  

Reikilisa - all sounds really good & positive honey, bring home those embies safe and sound in the warm.  Hope you're getting some rest too    

Cath - I'm so sorry you've been having these panic attacks, please tell your work because they should know the stress this has put you under and are, I think, responsible for you in these circumstances.  Hopefully they can give you some support or time off because it sounds like you need some time to relax a little. Sending you        

Tricksy - hope you're feeling better sweetie. x  My DH was suffering with some viral thing the last 24 hours - me thinks it was a ploy though just to sit on the sofa and watch the grand prix and footie  

Loui - hope you had a lovely time in Suffolk and in London, sounds very glam your new haircut - post us a pic on **! Are you in London for your LIT?  If so and you fancied meeting up for a cuppa, do let me know.    

Rachel - gosh, I can't believe you've started your cycle - it's come round so quickly.  Hope you're doing ok honey.  If you fancy meeting/have time for a cuppa tom, let me know - I'm out at lunch but can nip out quickly in the morning or arvo.    

Liz -     for your cycle. Bourne certainly have better stats than ISIS - the new 2007 stats seem to show a much better success rate.  Hope it all goes well for you.

Cleo - hope you have some good news from your viewers.    

Cvru - how you doing?  Hope you're feeling better x

Little Mo - sorry I don't think I'll get to the Clarice House meet now. Hope you're ok, how's the slimming world going?

Shelley - how's you doing?  Hope you're ok.

 to everyone I've missed.  Hope you're all well and doing ok.    

Back to work for me today, boo hiss to work!  It's ok, had a good fortnight off so am fully revived to tackle this place again.

Is there a meet this week?  Sorry I've lost what's happening and when.

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

still not gort a properly working N so i will apologise!!

Feedback from the views was good. They loved everythig but are worried that out house might be just that bit too far away from sudbury. She's a vet ad said if she gets called out on an emergency it might take her too log to get there. Anyway they are cosidering it so we'll have to see.

Lisa-  fab news about your embies hun!!

Rivka - glad things are movig with the adoption.

Ooooh my n seems to be working better    

Love to all

Cleo xxxxx

P.s first day back at work and knackered!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you are feeling better today hun - i had to google primarni cos i didnt know what it was, is it really a posh word for primark?   hope you enjoyed Flashdance - oh and in answer to your pm hun, no i dont think i can make thursday, will let you know for defo asap  

Cleo - hope you are resting up hun, having to work until 36weeks sound horrendous   make sure you are putting your feet up when you can - oh by the way, im loving your posts, with the N missing, they are making me chuckle  

B - yes i belive there is a meet this thursday, unless im   - horrible having to go back to work after a long time off isnt it? are you sure you cant make clarice house hun? xx

Shortie - sorry that you are having to wait hun, its so annoying   but will all be worth it in the end  

Rivka - it must be quite scary to see how much you have to go through to adopt hun, im sure you and dh will be fine though sweetie - hope you are ok and things are settling down for you with your mum and that you are managing to get through things ok - been thinking of you   

Deb - was lovely to have a breif chat on ** last night, thanks for your words about what dh and i are doing, miss you babe  

Lisa - how you doing hunny? do you know what time transfer is tomorrow? wishing you all the luck and love in the world darlin'       

Cath - how are you feeling now sweetie - i hope things are starting to lift a bit and you are feeling a bit better - we are here for you  

Rachel- good luck for tomorrow - and thanks for you pm hun, your words meant alot  

Had to take ds back to school this evening, that was hard but he was ok and i guess thats the main thing - i miss him a whole lot more than he misses me, but i just get used to having him home and then he is off again, the hardest time is at night time, cos we still have our cuddles and time together which is lovely, its horrible seeing his bed empty  

  everyone else

Lots of love
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry for the brief visits but I am reading I just wanted to wish Lisa so much luck, i
I know you will not feel like it has but it seemed you have been waiting so long and I cannot believe that it is here..
Thinking of you and  

Rachel - good luck for this cycle, seems all systems go     

Shortie, can I ask how come your funding os coming through now and through the ISIS, I am confused as I have been told by Nicki that the referal letters are not going out till May and they are still not sure what is happening?!? We are going tp gp for Bourn Hall I think more hassle as travelling but not had my successful BFP with the ISIS yet so thinking to go with the flow and hope that a change is as good as a rest.

Rivka - good luck with you medicals.

Hello all you other lovely ladies.

LOL Spangle


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Spangle122 said:


> Shortie, can I ask how come your funding os coming through now and through the ISIS, I am confused as I have been told by Nicki that the referal letters are not going out till May and they are still not sure what is happening?!? We are going tp gp for Bourn Hall I think more hassle as travelling but not had my successful BFP with the ISIS yet so thinking to go with the flow and hope that a change is as good as a rest.


We were told at our last appointment (16/3) that the deadline for referrals to ISIS had been moved from 31st March to 30th April (cos someone ballsed up!). We were ready to get referred but I had to get my BMI down so our last apt was just to check on that really. I didn't read your signature before I started this  so can't see your history, but I'm wondering if its something to do with the new 3 funded go's? I know that has been put back to 1st May along with the change of clinics. Dr Marfleet said we would only be entitled to one at the moment and would have to get re-referred if we needed more. So if you've been re-referred for more funded go's, I reckon thats why you have to wait till May and therefore not go to ISIS. Does that make any sense at all??!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - thinking of you today babe - and sending loads of sticky vibes           

Rachel - hope you get on ok too today hunny    

At work so cant stop, be back later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -   and   coming your way for today and the next two weeks. 

Rachel -   coming your way too for the immunes tests etc. 

Angel - must be hard having got used to ds around and then having to take him back to school again   How are you otherwise?

Spangle - when I finally get my butt into gear, lose weight and go for re-referral I think we'll be opting for Bourne as well. I looked into their stats last year and they're one of the top clinics so other than the travel they must be good.

Rivka - you ok? How is it going back to work? Will call you later. 

Sorry I'm not getting more personals in. I'm feeling much better now than I was last week, though it took taking a sleeping tablet Saturday for a decent sleep to start the process. I managed a full night without a tab last night - though the nightshift before may have helped    Still get the odd flip but getting there. 

Not sure if I'll make it Thurs as Dh is away for a couple of nights and comes back Thurs so don't really want to run out and not see him. Hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - thinking of you hun     

A real quickie as I'm at work and really need to pull my finger out!! 

Who is coming Thursday night?? 7pm usual place

Me  
Julia  
Shelley  
Cleo  
Debs  
Rachel  

any more


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Reikilisa & Rachel - sending you both loadsa       for today, thinking of you both x

Tricksy - I hope to come along Thurs, will be running late as always with the trains and that.  Hope you're feeling better today.

Cath - glad you're feeling better, still take it easy tho and get as much rest as you can  

Righto best do some work!

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is the meet tomorrow or Thurs? I can make tomorrow, just not Thurs.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Dobre Den from Brno

Wellllllllllll i'm  PUPO!!!!    

Had my transfer today at 11.30 and eveything was great,  I have two hatching blasts on board, and the lovely doc told me there is 1 boy and 1 girl      
The transfer was great it was better than what i've ever had at home,  there is a video screen where they show you the blasts then they show the big syringey wotsit sucking them up then you have transfer and then they show you on the screen that there is nothing left in the syringey wotsit and you lie there for about 15 mins listening to music,  OMG i'm so happy      

Thank you soooooooo much for all your messages and texts they really mean a lot and to have everyone rooting us on back home  


Rachel - Hope all goes well today at the ARGC

Cath - Glad your feeling better i think having a few good nights sleep is just wats needed to get you on back on track,  are you at the airport on Wednesday night?

Tricksy - How are you feeling?  did you buy out Primarni?

Loui - Sounds like your DH is spoiling you and your hair sounds lovely,  glad the cycles going well and i hope you get all your dates sorted for the LIT that must be really stressy sorting out that becuase with the blasts you won't really know till day 2 or 3 how things are looking.

Spangle - Lovely to hear from you - hope your doing ok   

Emm - Big hugs flying your way as DS has gone back to school    

Cleo - House viewing still sounds quite promising then hope they do go for it as that would be another step closer to your dream  

Rivka - How are you doing hun?  Have you come back from your time with your Mum anymore relaxed,  i do so hope your ok   ,  Great news with the medicals and not long to wait really, shame you have to pay privately for them though  

Liz - Hi hun mean't to say will you get your next go under the NHS?

B - Hope your ok - where did you go on holiday?

Shelley & Julia  - Where are you both   Your both so quiet - hope your both ok

Have a nice time Thursday girls and i WILL be at the next one will it be last thursday in May?

love n hugs
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Im soooooooooooooooo excited for you my lovely    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Lisa, that is FANTASTIC news!! Congratulations. It sounds like it was a lovely relaxed transfer. I am so pleased for you!! Take it easy PUPO girl!! 

Tricksy, you did mean Thursday re the meet, not tomorrow, didn't you? 

Sorry I have not been on much recently. Both boys have been unwell, Alex throwing up after each feed and James has an ear infection. I know I want to go out to town on a Saturday night, but going to the walk in centre at midnight is not what I had in mind! Anyway, they are both better now and James is back at school so I should have more time to get back on here now. 

Will be back on tonight to do personals. 

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Have a nice time Thursday girls and i WILL be at the next one will it be last thursday in May?
> 
> love n hugs
> Lisa xxxxx


The meet after the one on *Thursday  * will be on Thursday 28th May............ we might have a mini meet inbetween though....5 weeks is a long time to go inbetween fishcakes meets  

Julia - yes hun, that was a mistake on my part sorry, yep meeting up THURSDAY night


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Lisa -     fantastic news about your blasts, and it does sound as if they are doing everything brilliantsly there. PUPO - may your 2 weeks fly by and looking forward to this all important message from you very soon     Will miss you on Thursday ...

Em -   on missing DS when now he's gone to school. 

Cathie - glad you are feeling better and pity you won't be around on Thursday. But hopefully see you later as we planned?

Tricksy - I'm also coming on Thursday, it's ages since I had fishcakes ooops hugs from you lovely ladies  

Rachel - hope you got on well at ARGC.

Spangle - good to hera fromyou, hope you are ok.

Julia - glad that both boys are better now, poor you going to the walk-in centre  

Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just popped on to say congrats Lisa on being PUPO!!   it all works out for you.  

Back later - at work at the mo, and internet been down all day...BT


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay, Lisa, PUPO girl!   That's just brilliant news!  I'm so happy for you.  Isn't that amazing that they can tell you it's a boy & a girl.  Hope you have a good trip home and the next 2 weeks goes quickly.     

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - are well still meeting at clarice in May?

Little Mo - sorry both your little boys have been unwell hun - hope your big boy has been helping you all through


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

LIsa - 2 hatching blasts wwwwoooowww I am soooo positive for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa- that is fantastic hun!!!!! So pleased for you. Keep up the PMA             

Tricksy - are we meetig at 7 o thursday?? I have a school trip that day so as log as i'm not knackered, i'll be there.

Love to all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - are well still meeting at clarice in May?


I thought that you were sorting out dates hun? depends on which date it is to if I can come or not but I hope so 

Cleo - yes 7pm hun, hope that you can make it 

Julia - sorry that you're night out in town was not the one you wanted  glad the boys are better now  looking forward to seeing you on Thursday, do you want me to pick you up?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
Wooooooohooooooo hun thats great news hun, I had 1 hatching blastie and one normal when I got preg with faith. I'm hoping you have  twins a boy and a girl!!!!!!!!! They don't give nhs goes if you have a child even if it was through treatment. It is annoying because if I could not afford to do it again that would be it for me because of money.

Cleo:
It was probably my company being tight!!!!!! Just don't push your self to hard you have waited so long for this nothing else matters.

Cathie:
I'm pleased you are feeling better just take each day at a time.

Tricksy:
Hope you are feeling better hun. Sorry about the whiplash.

Julia;
Glad the boys are feeling better. 

Rivka:
Hope the medicals go well. It's bad that they charge you for them as you are doing such a wonderful thing.

Hi to everyone I have missed

take care Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > Tricksy - are well still meeting at clarice in May?
> ...


I am trying to hun but so far only Lisa, Rachel, Shortie and Bhopes have replied, Lisa and B wont be there and Shortie, Rachel and I can do any thursday. Are you free all of them or only a few? Would it be better if we went over into June do you think?

Shelley, Julia, Rivka, Liz, Cath, Jojo, Debs, - will any of you able to come to Clarice House? - Spangle would be good to see you again too 

Lisa - hope all goes well with your flight back today PUPO girl - thinking of you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - congrats on being PUPO. Hatching blasts sound fantastic.     Good luck with the flight too. It should be quieter than your one on the way out as bookings are down loads on last week (can't chekc the exact number until you're already checked in). 

Em - I can do any Thurs in May except 21st, and even that one may be a possibility if I talk nicely to dh (it's his birthday week so we're off doing stuff together). 

Tricksy - how's your neck/back after your fall? Hope it's not too stiff. 

Julia - hope the boys are better today. 

Can't stop. Will be back later to catch up properly.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I can't do June as I will be cycling and on my 2ww, 28th May will be our monthly meet up, 21st May I can't do, 14th May I can't do, 7th May I can but 1st I can't   Seriously hun, don't worry about me, I am so busy at the moment I know that I am a pain. Is T allowing you to come tomorrow night??    

Cath/Liz - my back is not too bad, its my neck thats still very stiff and sore. I'm at Pilates tonight and I've got a physio appt for Friday incase its not improved by then. thanks for asking  

A real quickie as I'm at work. This morning I managed to drop my phone in a cup of tea, a full to the brim steaming hot cup!!!!     its well and truly knackered I think, won't even turn on. Can you all pm me your numbers please as stupidly my numbers were on my phone not my sim card   I did do a back up last week onto my lappy so it might be ok, just need to nick a phone from someone til I get home!!! 

See you all tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, oh dear re the phone! I hope it dries out and works perfectly again. Will send you my number again anyway.

I don't know what to do about tomorrow night. Our car is currently in the garage so a lift would be great, thank you, BUT I do want to pop in to Slimming World first for my weigh in and then come along, so I think if we don't get the car back in time I will get a lift from my dad and ask for a lift home, if that is okay?

Em, I won't be able to do Clarice House on 28 May but can do the other dates I think.

Speak later xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all!

Cleo - your lack of 'N's is making me giggle!!  

Tricksy - Hope your pilates eases your neck a bit, if not the physio should. I'm off to see the ChiroDude tonight again for a good puggling    

Cath - How are you feeling now? Did you make it to the Docs? Sorry if I've missed something, internet been playing up and may not have read everything. Hope you're feeling a bit better anyhow  

Cvru - How are you doing now? How is pup? 

Little Mo - I am thinking about coming tomorrow night if that's OK? Don't like to think that those profiteroles beat me last time  . If you are struggling for a lift to Slimming World and from there to the Crown I can help -I would be at a loose end from 5pm onwards. 

Lisa - Hope you had a good journey back.    for your embies.

I've had a bit of possible luck - ISIS can see me on Friday (pending faxed referral tomorrow) so we still stand a chance for this cycle! I thought about it the other day and the timing is just not good after this cycle all the way until Sept. I don't want to put 'life' on hold and miss out on things we've planned, incase it doesn't work, but at the same time, I can't wait to get started - does that make sense?   

Right, I'd better be off, going to get locked in my office if I don't jog on!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Tricksy - hope your phone is safe and dry now, oh dear ...

Lisa - did you have a good flight back home? Take care and enjoy being PUPO    

Cathie -   thinking of you, take care and don't overdo things.

SW finally called (after I called the office a number of times!) to confirm they are going ahead with collecting our various references. This needs to be done before they give us a date for the preparation course. So things are moving.

My cyst is giving me much grief, it is sore most of the time. Will try to see a homeopath I saw years ago, she says she treated some ovarian cysts so hopefully she can help (drs don't offer any help except surgery  ).

Looking forward to seeing those who can make it tomorrow, it's been long!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quickie. 

Rivka - will call you later if you're around. 

Tricksy - you can have my old phone if you want. It's a motorola 3g thingy that works fine, only got rid as wanted my iphone. I can drop it up to you tomorrow (or you could pick up if you're working in Coggeshall) if you'd like it.

Got to take the girls out now as it's cool enough for them not to get too hot and breathless now. Took them out earlier yesterday and they weren't comfortable - not that it stopped them chasing the rabbits   .


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - wow, wow, wow - hatching blasts - that's brilliant news. I'm praying and hoping this is the one. And a boy and a girl! Wowzer!

Little Mo - I'm glad the boy's are feeling much better.

Rivka - great news from the Social Worker but I'm sorry that your cyst is hurting you  

Shortie - fingers crossed for your appointment on Fri

Rachel - how are you?

I snuck into Colchester last night - I'm sorry I didn't arrange to see any of you   but I had so little time available. The Commanding Officer of 2 PARA invited me down to attend a cocktail party given in honour of his wounded soldiers. Nearly all of them were there, and is was so very lovely to catch up with them. They have all started to look like they used to before their accidents, i.e. they are working out in the gym and so their muscles are showing through - it was so good to see. I'm still DR'g and have had a few day long headaches but nothing too bad. DH's and my blood results are back and all OK and so I can book the LIT tomorrow.

Have a good meet tomorow.

Loui


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted for a while... I've been being lazy! I find that by the time I get home from work I'm knackered although I've sill been enjoying reading all your posts.

Lisa - fantastic to hear your news, how exciting they have told you one is male and one female... how amazing would it be if both take. I hope you have a good flight back and the next two weeks fly by for you (ha,ha who am I kidding!).

Shortie - excellent news about your provisional appointment on Friday, it would be so nice for you to get started and feel like you are finally getting somewhere. Do you know who you will be seeing? When are they going to confirm the appointment?

Loui - good news that both your blood results came back at the right time. I hope it all goes well tomorrow, I will be thinking about you

Tricksy - thank you for making me laugh with your mobile story! I hope your whiplash is improving and the pilates helped. Try a heat pack or get DH to massage some tiger balm in... I swear by that stuff, it heats up and so increases blood flow to the sore areas hence promoting healing (plus its a good excuse to get a massage!).

Rivka - that is really bad that the Drs charge you so much for the medicals when you are doing something so honorable as adopting. I understand they can count it as being private but I think if I was a Dr I would do it for you for free! I'm glad your chasing SW finally paid off and you now know they are collecting your references. How long does the whole process take roughly?

Em - it must be really difficult for you when DS goes back to school, my heart goes out to you. Are you counting down the time until his next holidays?

Cath - how are you finding work now? Are they being sympathetic and understanding to you there? I really hope so and I hope that you are beginning to feel better.

Sorry to anyone I have missed. I am feeling human again which is great (although I'm getting tired adjusting to being back at work!). As those of you on ** know, I have been on a health drive this week and getting up early to go to the gym or walk my dog! I am waiting to hear from Isis with an appointment for our review and to talk about FET and timings. How much time do you have to take out of work for it? We were told we had to have two "natural" cycles first to let my body recover but I don't have "natural" cycles so don''t know how that will affect things. We are thinking July would be a good time to have FET (but the stats are so bad I feel a bit disheartened about it). We are looking forward to having a couple of normal "us" months before we start again. I don't know how you Ladies manage to go through this more than once! You are tough birds!

I hope you all enjoy tomorrow evening. I dont finish in Clacton until 18:30 so by the time I got home to change and got back out I would be pretty late. Does anyone fancy meeting for a drink or meal one Friday evening? It would be nice to meet you all!

Caroline )


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie tonight as I've just got home   busy busy day!! Cropi, work, riding, pilates and then round to a friends for a 'horsey' girlie night, I am knackered!!!! 

Well mobily is well and truly dead I think, its been on the boiler at work all day and still won't even turn on BUT Si has a spare phone that i've pinched and the back up did work    so I have all of my numbers back, just need to ring Orange tomorrow and see if my phone is insured. This is not the first time i've dropped a phone in a cuppa either    Thank you Cath for the offer of the phone    

Really looking forward to tomorrow night, Julia, I can pick you up from fat club if you like? up to you hun, just let me know. I'll be on here tomorrow so can check up on what you're doing, if not a lift home is fine   

okey kokey, off to bed for me I'm pooped

Lots of Love and see you tomorrow night 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - you home babe? hope you are ok   

At work so cant stop


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh poop, just did a looong post and lost it   Environmental Health about to arrive so no time to do it again. Couldn't sleep last night for worrying that a blob of dirt will appear in the middle of the kitchen just before he gets here even though I know everything is as it should be.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - stop panicing   you will be fine    

Lisa - glad that you are home safe and sound and PUPO!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Got back about 10.30 last night..........Cream Crackered    and fully loaded with my little embies     My poor little Maisie won't leave me alone she's all over me  

Flight was fine got back ache this morning though and its soooooooo cold here    It was really lovely in Brno and the apartment was fab and the people can't do enough to help you, I would throughly recommend them to anyone thinking of going there.  I met a few fellow FF;s out there which was great.

Just waiting to hear now to see if i've got any frosties - i'm not hopeful though as they don't normally freeze any.

Will miss you girls tonight    

Cath - Have you heard the news about Roy Keane?  DH is whooping around the lounge this morning     Hope all goes really well with the Environmental today.

Emm - Yes hun all back, thanks how you doing?

Tricksy - Wot a pain re your phone -  Do you need my number?

Cvru - Glad your feeling a bit better and more "human" again,  Isis always said in the past 3 months between cycles, hope this helps?

Loui - Great news that you can book in your LIT now, sorry about the headaches i always feel terrible on the d/regging - when do yu start stimming?

Rivka - Sorry you are in pain hun, hope the homepoath can help,  can they not reduce the cyst with meds?

Shortie - good luck tomorrow for your appointment 

Julia - Glad the boys are feeling better

Liz - that sucks that you don't get a nhs go     

Right better get on with the next load of washing
Ta ta for now
Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - get Steve to do the washing you should be putting your feet up!! in the garden, in the sunshine with butler service    For some bizarre reason I backed my phone up last week (never done it before!) so still have all of my numbers   will miss you tonight


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - glad you got home ok sweetie, put your bloody feet up though woman - dont you go lifting heavy loads of wet washing   or i will come a slap your legs, so do as you are told   

Cath - good luck today hunny  

Rachel - you ok hun? how did you get on on tuesday, i dont think you have posted have you, unless i missed it   hope you are ok xx

Tricksy -glad you have a phone to use - i would hate not having my moby, its my best friend  

Right, im really naughty cos im at work..................best get on


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

All done for another 2 years. Phew, though he was late and I was pacing so much I tracked some dirt into the kitchen which didn't notice - but he did   

Lisa - glad to have you back with your embies. It was warm here too till today - honest! V pleased about Roy Keane too.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Its like a blinking brick though (all the toys phone ) and the keys are too close together and I can't text or dial numbers   having to push _carefully_ each key. Can't wait to get my replacement tomorrow BUT its better than nothing, I feel really lost without my phone 

Who is coming tonight?? Cvru, no need to dress up hun, we only go in jeans and tshirts, no diamonds for our Thursday nights  if you got there a little late it wouldn't matter.

Me 
Julia (do you want picking up from sw?)
Rachel
Cleo (maybe)
Shelley
Shortie
Rivka
Bhopes

who have I missed??


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Lisa - good to have you back and take care of yourself and embies   . Take is very easy and let DH pamper you   Will miss you tonight.

Cathie - glad it all went well for the inspection, that's a load off your mind. 

Crvu - well done on the health regime. Don't be put off by the stats, I got pg with frozen but not fresh cycle so you never know   I second Tricksy, come as you are, will be good to meet you.

Loui - hope the d/regging headaches stop soon, hopefully the stimming will help (it did for me).

Hello everyone else.

The cyst pain is really annoying, I hope the homeopath can sort this out (no meds are used at present, they only offer your surgery!). I'm supposed to book with her for next week.
Also someone I spoke to yesterday mentioned she had a burst ovarian cyst some years ago and had to remove the ovary etc., so I start to panic because the last scan I had they said the cyst was growing and there is some danger of bursting ... Next scan is 26th May to check on it. 
Sorry about the constant 'me' ...

Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

rivka said:


> Crvu - well done on the health regime. Don't be put off by the stats, I got pg with frozen but not fresh cycle so you never know  I second Tricksy, come as you are, will be good to meet you.


I third Tricksy!! Come as you are Crvu COME!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the offer of the lift Tricksy, I will hopefully have the car back so will be there at about 7.10 (sorry to keep everyone waiting for their fishcakes!) but I will get there as soon as I can.

I must apologise for lack of personals yet again, naughty me. I will hopefully catch up with them soon. 

See some of you later xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't panic girls when i say i'm doing the washing...........i'm telling DH what to load and unload and i'm just pressing buttons  and sort of taking a supervisory role from the sofa     mind you don't know whether i can trust him this is the guy who when he lived on his own only ever used fabric conditioner in his washing machine and didn't realise that it didn't actually wash the clothes just that it smelt nice


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> mind you don't know whether i can trust him this is the guy who when he lived on his own only ever used fabric conditioner in his washing machine and didn't realise that it didn't actually wash the clothes just that it smelt nice


      - that is soooooo funny, bless him


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Lisa, bless him! 

Tricksy, apparently the car has not been fixed, just "diagnosed" today so would it be possible for a lift home please? I can get there okay still (I think!!) but will let you know if this changes. Thank you!! See you later x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats fine hun, just ring me if you want picking up, its no problem at all. I know where SW is held, if not a lift home is absolutley fine   

See you all later xxx

ps Debs is coming too


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Reikilisa - Yay!  Welcome home PUPO girl, glad you had a good flight back.  Keep on resting up honey.  Will miss you loads tonight x

Rivka - am so sorry your cyst is painful, can paracetamol help or does it not touch the pain?  Hope you can get an appointment quickly with your homeopath  

Cvru - hope you can make it tonight, I'll be running late too so not to worry about that. 

Piepig - will be great to see you!  

Cath - glad the inspection is over and you passed with flying colours.  Hope you're feeling better x

See you all at the Crown tonight, hope they've got enough fishcakes in   

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Quickie from me - ISIS just called and they've finally got my referral so I'm going tomorrow!! Yay!  

See ya'll later...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

woohoo Shortie thats great news, you must be very pleased. Profiteroles to celebrate I reckon


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> woohoo Shortie thats great news, you must be very pleased. Profiteroles to celebrate I reckon


AbsoMcLutely!! Will need to conquer those balls of chocolately mess once and for all .

Would also like to pick your brains for anything I might need to think about/ask tomorrow if I may...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Pick away   see you later xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Shortie - great news! Picking brains and eating profitrolies soubds like a winning combination  

B - I'm kind of reluctant to take pain killers unless it's impossible, but may do if I'm too fed up. 

Debs - brill that you can make it.

Lisa -    that is so funny. Continue to supervise from the sofa, well done. 

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - fab news. WIll be sending lots of   your way tomorrow. 

Really wish I was coming tonight but it's nice having dh back and we've got a nice evening planned. It feels like a week he's been away, rather than a day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Woops, Cathie, I didn't know you're a VIP now   Will need to quiz you on the 'staff trainee' thing next time we meet!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope everyone who went to the Crown this evening has had a lovely time. I wasn't being organised this time but next time I will try and plan ahead and take a change of clothes to work so I can go straight to the Crown from work (I would look a fool turning up in my work clothes!). Shortie are they really as friendly as they all sound?!   All the best for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your news about how it goes.

Lisa - glad you got home ok Little Miss PUPO (when is your test date?). Loving your stories about washing... my DH bought fabric conditioner once and we got most of the way through the bottle thinking it was detergent and then we realised the error of our ways, doh!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hope you all had a fab meet, and they had enough fishcakes to go around. I wouldn't like to be there if there weren't enough and someone had to miss out  

Having a nice evening with dh. Popped into a friends and ended up staying for tea which was nice. Dh now on the phone to his mum so I've got time to pop on here briefly. Am shattered now though and may just have to go to bed soon.

Rivka - I think they must have confused me with someone else as they think I may be responsible enough to train as a mod  

Lisa - hope the washing is all done and drying nicely. I'm lucky with dh that he does know how to do washing - he just hasn't got used to this machine and forgets to check I've not just done a whites wash before he puts my uniform on. Polyester and 90 degrees don't go well together


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie, it was lovely to see you all tonight girls, as usual. Sorry that some of you could not come, you were missed!

Thanks for the lift Tricksy, you are a star.

Rivka, thank you for the present for the boys, they are adorable, and yes, we must arrange a date for you to come over one day (I will put it in the diary and make sure NOTHING gets in the way!!)

Cleo, loving your bump! You look beautiful.

Shortie, sorry about that comment, that was SO rude of me   I didn't mean it, honest  

Night night everyone. xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

the human dustbin here       I'm embarrassed, i was actually eating food off other people's plates tonight after i finished mine     and i was the only one who had a pudding    

Was fab to see everyone and lovely to finally meet you shortie!!!

Am knackered so off to bed

Love Cleo xx

P.S Cath -  a mod in training hey!! well done you. Hope you had a good night with hubby.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys - glad you al lhad a good night.

Lisa - PUPO lady, how are you tonight?

I'm off to CARE tommorrow for my pre-stimms scan. Fingers crossed all is OK....

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Loui.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

24th April - Shortie consultation at Isis & nurses appt








Loui baseline scan









1st May - Tricksy nurses appt at Isis









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









6th May - Lisa Test Date?









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









28th May - Monthly meet up down the Pub!!









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down the Pub!!









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th Oct - Tricksy & Chubbyhubby go on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks for a great night last night, it was lovely to catch up with you all   

Cleo - you look fantastic hun, you really are glowing and your bump is divine  

Shortie & Loui - good luck for today guys, got everything crossed for you

Lisa - have I put the right date on the list for your test date?? What a 40th birthday present you're going to get!!!  

gotta dash as I'm at work

Lots of Love to all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie and Shortie - good luck today to both of you. Hope your scan and consultation go well.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm so sorry I didn't make it last night   trains, never work when you want them too.  Was thinking of you all and dreamed of fishcakes  

Loui & Shortie - wishing you well for today    

Happy Friday everyone!  Weekend is so very nearly here  

Love Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui & Shortie -good luck today      

Cath - im confused, are you really a mod in training   glad you had a nice evening with your dh x

Lisa - thanks for your pm will reply in a second - hope you are resting up PUPO girlie   

Hope all those who made it last night had a good evening  

Get ds home tonight   all though he is already talking about going in to town and sleeping over someones tomorrow night   

Its a beautiful day -   be back later 
   everyone


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui & Shortie - good luck today looking forward to hearing your news   

 all

Lisa x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

How you doing honey?  Hope you've got your feet up and are resting lots    

Love Bx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith had her first morning at playgroup today!!!! She was fine I didn't like leaving her and just managed not to cry saved myself a pile of ironing to do when I got home!!! When we went to pick her up the ladies were all say how advanced she is for her age and how clear her speach is very proud mummy moment!!!!! Still waiting for my notes from Isis to come they should of got the letter a week ago with check for £35 as requested for admin you would think if you are paying they would send it quicker will have to chase I think. I am hoping to get my gp to do some bloods for me anyone got there gp to do the hiv tests free?

Lisa:
Glad you got home safely and are taking it easy. They should be implanting now!!!!

Tricsky:
Glad the back/neck are feeling better hope the pilates helped. Have the patches for smoking now so plan to start monday!!!!

Loui;
How was your scan?

cruv:
How did the appiontment go? It is a bit scarey to start with and lots to take in but they are all really lovely there and happy to answer any question.

Shelley:
Have you booked a holiday yet?

Rivka:
Glad they are getting moving its annoying you had to chase them though.

Jojo:
How are you and the boys you have been quiet on here lately hope all is well?

Angel:
Are you free next week to take the dogs out, I'm free monday tues and thurs if you fancy it. My dog poppy is a softy and wont be bothered by a lively young dog.

Hi to everyone else take care Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Liz - my gp did hiv and chlamydia for me and dh for nothing.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz - its so hard that first time at playgroup, you have to be so brave - but how great to be told how well Faith is doing hun - you must have been so proud! Would love to meet up for a walk but will need to confirm with you as Dexter has his follow up appointment after his op tomorrow and will need to find out if he can go walking yet or not -   oh and my gp did mine and dh's hiv etc and clamidia on nhs - saves alot of money.

Lisa - hope your resting up hun - made the phone call re: my pm hun - gotta write in, and the cost is as you said  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - thank you so much for all your good wishes....

Cvru - how did you get on today? Keeping eveything crossed for you      

Lisa - embies should definately have implanted by now - I was reading up on hatching blasts at CARE today and they implant on day 8. How very exciting!    

Cath - tell us your news about being a mod in training - we are all dying to know!

Liz - what a pain having to wait so long - and what a proud mummy you must be!

My scan was good today - I can progress onto stimms - yey! I won't actually start stimming tonight as I need to delay for a few days because EC would have been right in the middle of a large work assignment. So I am going to start on Tues.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - that's great news that you're all systems go for stimming next week. 

Liz - that's so sweet that Faith is doing so well, you must be so proud of her. If your gp won't do tests like the hiv and chlamydia I think a few people have gone to the STD clinics where you can get them done.

Rivka - hope you got your marking done. Lovely to see you earlier, sorry I had to run.

Where is everyone today? It's been v quiet. I should have been on here more earlier but my aunt and uncle came around and by the time they left it was time to have a nap before coming into work. I need to have a good go through all the mod training boards as there's so much that I need to learn. I really hope I'm ok at it though as I would hate to stuff up as I feel really lucky to be asked. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nothing to report with me,  been taking it very easy over since getting back but yesterday did feel like i had the holiday blues, I'm back to work on Monday    but only for 3 days    The doc told me that the blasts take 5 days to implant so i'm       We have got a nice relaxing weekend just seeing friends and family.

Loui - That is great news hun    Not long now      

Liz - You must be a very proud mummy with what the ladies said about Faith    that must have been hard leaving her for the first time though 

Cath - Don't worry hun there is no way you will stuff up - you'll be perfect    Wishing you lots of good luck  

Tricksy - Still don't know when i'm supposed to test waiting for confirmation so i shall let you know when i get an email back from "The Main Man" 

Whats everyone else up to this weekend?

luv n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

We had our apt yesterday and it all went well. I did have to have a scan...  but it was all fine. We arrived at 2pm and didn't leave till 4.15pm. The Doc was really pleasant and I have now seen the needles  . Still really scared about them, but DF is keen to do them for me . We will start on the next cycle so I worked out the drugs will be starting around the 11th June. Thats the weekend we go to Alton Towers so am really chuffed I can still go and go on all the big rides without feeling ill . Felt exhausted when we got back, so DF went for a bike ride and I took pup for a walk and we met at a pub by the harbour and sat outside and chilled in the sunshine . Then DF's folks came round as they've just got back from hols and didn't leave till late so didn't get a chance to pop on.  

Little Mo - I hope you don't seriously think you could have upset me with your 'bite his ankles' comment? Saying it to a vertically challenged person surely isn't mean  

Loui - Great news on your scan and being ready to go! 

Lisa -    those little ones are tucking themselves in nicely. Sorry you have to go back to work though!

Thanks for having me on Thursday. Gutted I had no room for profiteroles though, maybe next time I'll got for them - as a main  

Hi to everyone esle - sorry it's a quickie but I need to do my jobs   and go out. 

Ciao for now!

x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

sadly i'm back  and back to work today. Wasn't too bad tho. Had a really nice hol, cramped in loads of sights and managed some relaxation too. 

I must apologise as i tried to read all the posts since i went but it was tooooo many to catch up. Got a few bits...

Shelley sorry things didn't work out this time  

Lisa hope you are ok and resting up.   For you.

Lots track after that. 

Tricksy sorry i missed your b day. Belated wishes to you.

Could some one do a quick list of where evryone is with stuff for me to catch up.

Hope you're all ok 

Love and hugs xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kitty - glad you're home hun and had a good holibob!! Can't wait to hear all about it. xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome home Kitty. Glad you had a nice time. We missed you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome home Kitty - hope you had a lovely time


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Where is everyone


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm here Cleo!!! 

Hello everyone,

as usual haven't made it on for a few days but it was lovely to see those of you who made the meet on Thursday (Shelley, Cleo, Julia, Tricksy, Debs, Rivka and Shortie) - I had a really nice evening.  You were missed all those who couldn't make it though  .

Loui - that's great news about your scan on Friday and I'm glad that DH's blood tests have arrived so you can book in the LIT.  Sending lots of         for Tuesday.

Rivka - How did your medicals go this weekend?  All OK I hope - I also hope you have managed to speak to your homeopath about your cyst pain and are feeling better   

Shortiesmith - was lovely to meet you on Thursday evening.  I'm glad your appointment on Friday went well and you've got some dates to start your cycle.  Sending you lots of     for June.

Bhopes- sorry you couldn't make it on Thursday (DH was delayed home too).  How was the wedding you went to this weekend?

Spangle - nice to hear from you.  That is great that you are planning to cycle again and I hope that a fresh pair of eyes at Bourne Hall will make a difference for you once you get referred.  Sending lots of     for you too.

Cath - Congrats on your new status - a brilliant choice for a trainee mod!!! I'm so pleased that things at work have been a bit better for you but hope you are still taking it easy and won't go in if you feel too stressed  .  Glad the environmental health apt. went well too.

Lisa - I know I saw you yesterday (thanks for the info on Brno/Reprofit - will get DH learning a few phrases!) but wanted to post and say a big congrats on being PUPO - sending you loads of        and    - I have such a good feeling for you both with those hatching blasts/twins to be!.

Emma - not sure if the Clarice House thing is still on but sorry if I've confused you but I can only do Thursday 14th in May when I'm off work as I couldn't guarantee I can get away from work on the last two dates and will be in Brno for the first.  I was  also wondering though if you are up to meet up for a dog walk the week I get back from Brno - I will be free all week (11-15 May) so I hope that between you and Cath (and anyone else who wants to come?) we can sort something out if you're still up for us coming over your way, let us know.

Caroline - glad that you are feeling a bit more human about things and don't give up hope that your frosties won't work - I think there are a couple of people on here who have got pregnant with their frosties, so don't be disheartened    .

Liz - we got our GP to do our HIV and other tests before our last cycle at the ARGC - they tried to say they wouldn't do it as it was not for an NHS cycle but DH made a fuss saying it was bad enough we had to pay for the IVF tx in the first place and they backed down very quickly, so an angry DH is a good trick to try methinks  !!!

Kitty - nice to see you back - bet you had a lovely time.

Hello to everyone I have missed.
Well not much news from me really - made it to the ARGC on Tuesday OK for my repeat immune blood tests (to see what my nk cell levels are up to) and I found out Friday that the results are back but have not been 'reviewed' yet by the Dr.  Will have to keep calling them this week as I really need to know in the next few days what tx they are recommending as we fly out to Brno next Sunday (can't believe how quickly this has come around).  Hoping I won't need IVIG this time around but we shall see.  I will have it if they say so as I don't want to come out of this cycle with any regrets whatever way it goes.

Anyway better go - hope everyone has been enjoying the weather this weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm here  

I hope that everyone has had a good weekend?? Mine's been good, had a nice quiet night in with Si on Friday night, had a good lesson yesterday morning then Si and I went into town for some lunch at the Noodle bar and to get a few bits. Last night we went to our friends joint 40th Party, that was good. Si got absolutley hammered  and has been nursing a hangover all day  Luckily I arranged for my friend to feed Cropi this morning and we got up at *11am*   it was luurrvvly and unheard of for me. Made a lasagne (which is almost ready ) for dinner and had a really nice chilled ride this evening in the sunshine, hhhhmmmm heavenly weekend. AND we are only working 4 days this week and we've got another long weekend together....happy happy days   

Kitty - great to see you back and glad that you've had a good holiday  Basically we've not been up to much. We have an appt with the nurses at Isis on Friday to sort out drugs I think and we are going again next month, in just over 4 weeks time  fingers crossed its 4th time lucky 

Cleo - How are you feeling hun?? hope your weekend is good?

Ok gotta dash off, I think the lasagne is burning   back laters xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm good. We had our scan today and when i work out how to post a pic i will. we found out the sex too!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Have no idea how to post a pic


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok have uploaded a pic in the gallery under ultra sounds if anyone wants to take a look. You'll find out the sex too!!

I hope that's ok? I don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cleo that is an amazing scan photo! Am I really looking at what I think I am looking at?! You couldn't get a more clear picture of the sex than that if I am looking at the right bit. It's amazing the detail on the photo. Congratulations again, C x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cleo, where do I find it?? Please!! I just don't know where to look!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

FOUND IT!!!  IT IS FANTASTIC, HOW AMAZING!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW   that is certainly a very clear pic of the sex    how do you feel now you know?? how exciting


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you!! We're just very excited and can't wait for July!! Didn't plan on finding out, even laying on the couch i was like, "tell me, don't tell me, tell me, don't tell me, tell me!!" If we hadn't found out then the scan wouldn't have been so good. Does feel wierd knowing, but a good wierd


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you telling anyone else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, DH has posted a pic on face book!! Total change of plan hey from not wanting to find out to telling everyone!! Mum and dad were at the scan, then we met my brother and his wife and dh's mum and her hubby for lunch. My brother bought hius laptop to the pub and we watched the dvd on it.

And there was me saying shelley wouldn't be able to keep a secret     I'm worse!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

OK - I can't find the ultrasound section! Where is it?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Go to gallery on the toolbar then there is a section called scans.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cleo - that is a fantastic photo -  I have never seen one so clear - you must be really pleased!  Great news on the sex (although I   when you said you thought Shellie may spill the beans!!!).


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Found it! Wow! That's brilliant Cleo


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Wow! What a great photo -you can very clearly see what sex baby is ......if i'm looking at what i think i'm looking at


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, can you post the vid on ********


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - ooh might be able to. Or should i say DH might be able to as i have no idea what i'm doing   We think the DVD is fab but bubs never took his hands and legs fully away from his head so you don't get a full head shot (even after numerous prods, walks, sweet drinks!!) He just wanted to show his bits all the time!!  Will let you know if we manage it.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all!

Cleo - that's just so amazing!  I'm stunned how clear the scan is.  Bet you're well chuffed    Roll on July! x

Kitty - welcome home honey, hope you had a fab time, can't wait to hear all about your hols  

Loui - glad Friday went well and all systems go now     for your cycle x

Shortie - glad your appointment went well, who's your consultant at ISIS?  I'm not sure if anyone else found this but I did get used to the needles after a while.    for your cycle x

Rachel - I really can't believe how quick this has come round, hope you get some answers from the ARGC today.  Wedding was fab, fell in love with Richmond       for your cycle too x

Lisa - how you doing? hope you're resting lots    

Cath - that's fab news on being a mod    

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Love

Bx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Computer at home still in the lab   so sneaking at work as usual  

Wasn't this a lovely sunny weekend? Spent most of Sunday in the garden which was great. Also met a friend and her 2 year old boy (they've moved away so don't see her so often), he's lovely and I felt so comfortable with him, makes it all the more real wanting to be a mum (although sometime after 12 years of trying it feels like we'll never be there  ).

Cathie - was lovely seeing you on Friday. I still need to pm you, will do in a mo. I'm sure you'll be the best mod ever   so enjoy it. Marking - almost done (3 more to do tonight but already did 14 so that's good).

Loui - good news about your scan and all systems go now, good luck for Tuesday when you start stimming.

Cleo - must be so exciting for you to find out, July will be here in no time  

Liz - well done Faith and you, hope playgroup will become easier (for you, I'm sure Faith is having a great time herself  ).

Kitty - welcome home and glad you had a good time away.

Rachel - hope you get the answers from ARGC quick. Can you chase them on the phone? I have got an appt with the homeopath on Wednesday, thanks for asking, hope she'll be able to help.

Lisa - hope you are taking it easy at work and thinking about these embies settling in nicely    

Tricksy - 

B - pity about the trains ... I do love Richmond too, glad you enjoyed the wedding.

Shortie - glad your appt went well. I'm a wimp so got DH to do the jabs for me and it was fine, you'll get used to it in no time.

Julia - I promise to try and book a date too, I'm as bad as you are for sorting dates out   glad the shirties fit.

Tricksy - good that you and DH are getting some time together.

Shelley - hope you are ok.

The medicals on Saturday went fine and the dr pronounced us 'perfectly healthy'. It took ages though and we had every bit of us checked (well almost  ). The dr did say a few strange thing though, like when asking me when I had  each m/c and d&c he said 'hpw did you remember them all?' !!! And then told me I should not be ttc any more as after 6 m/c I have not chance -- this is when I'm coming to him for an adoption medical so obviously we're not ttc, duh! 

Now SWs will be collecting references (we need to give them a couple more names apparently) and then we'll hear about prep courses, so some more waiting to be done ...

Have a good week everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Real quickie from me - just had to vent...

Colleague at work just asked about our apt on Friday and what was involved in the whole thing. 'My word', she said 'a bit of how's ya father sounds easier' ....REALLY?? Gosh, I hadn't thought of that. Thanks EVERSO much for your    help    

Back later to catch up properly....still not talking to Little Mo though...


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Derrrr! People can be so thick Shortie, it is times like that you have to bite your tongue and not tell them how thick they are!!  

Oh please forgive me!! I was so embarassed   as soon as I said it, that when the barman asked about the steak I was all of a dither!!!

Rivka, glad the medicals went well, that is one step nearer to adoption for you. 

Bhopes, glad you had a great time at the wedding - any pics on ********?

Cath, you are amazing, doing 2 jobs and becoming a moderator too! 

Louie, glad all went well and you can start the drugs. It may be a good thing that you have a work assignment in the middle of it all, it will keep you from thinking about it all too much hopefully.

Kitty, welcome home! I can't wait to hear all about your trip. Hope you can come to the next meet up.

Rachel, I can't believe your time has come round too! Are you excited/nervous? It is great that Lisa has had a good experience, that must put your mind at rest somewhat. 

Lisa, hope you are not working too hard and letting the twins settle in nicely! 

Tricksy, how is your back? Hope you are back to normal. Glad you and DH had a fab weekend. Another bank holiday coming up soon!

Shelley, how is the exercise regime going? I bet the weight will fall off you (not that you need to lose much). 

Ems, you are very quiet, are you okay? I keep meaning to send you a PM about meeting up for another mooch round the shops in Ipswich. Do you fancy it? Anyone else?

Debs, I know you are probably not reading, but we are missing you! Hope you are okay xxx

Liz, can you get to any meet ups? Haven't seen you in ages. Would be good to catch up again (and see Faith again too!)

Cleo, I shall sort out the stuff from Alex and deliver them some time - give me a while and I may even iron them for you (although my ironing is crap lol!) Now that you know the sex, has it made it easier to decide on names?

Sorry to everyone I have missed. Hi to you all. I am not liking this rain, after all the lovely weather we have had.

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi again

I know this is REALLY early, but I came across this, and thought it looked a good idea for a Christmas meet up. It is in Ipswich but we could arrange a mini bus (or coach as there are so many of us now!) to take and bring us back to Colchester, and those from Ipswich could meet us there.

http://www.trinityparkevents.co.uk/christmas_2009

Take a look and let me know what you think. It is less than 9 months to Christmas!!

/links


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just thought I'd post with a quick update from me as I got my tx plan back from the ARGC today - huge relief as Dr Taranissi has said that I don't need IVIG at the moment although they will want to retest if I do get pregnant - I hadn't realised how much I had been stressing about how we would aford it as well when I would fit the tx in this week with work who have not got a clue about my plans.  I am sure though that if the cycle does work then we won't mind as much finding the money and taking more time off if I need to have it at a later stage.  Dr T wants me to take 20 mg Prednisolone though daily plus Clexane injections twice a day and baby Asprin (so lots of bruising with the last two!).  They're posting out the prescription but I think I have enough meds left from my last cycle so I can start straight away if Royal Mail play ball.  Next step is my lining scan which I have booked into the ISIS for on Thursday (and yes I know going to THREE different clinics   for one cycle is a bit excessive but it is just much easier for me than travelling into London when I can have that bit done locally!) so will let you all know how that goes.

Julia   can't believe you are thinking of Xmas already!!!!  The menu looks lovely though and I am sure an Ipswich venue will be nice for those who have been coming down to Colchester for the past couple of Xmas'.  Couldn't find a price though - I don't know if I am just being an   and not reading the website properly?

Shortie -   to your friend -some people just have no clue!

Rivka - glad that your medicals went well although another   for that doctor for idiotic comments!  Hope that your homeopath can help later in the week with your cyst.

Bhopes - glad you enjoyed your wedding - it was lovely weather and I also love Richmond, especially the park and down by the Thames. In fact I think if DH and I could have afforded a house there we would never have moved out of London!

Anyway thats all from me - had better get on and make tea.  Big   to everyone else.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - that looks really good, its a little pricey at £50 each but we have plenty of time to save up. Could you check out the drinks prices?? I looked at doing a similar thing last year for one of my clients for their Christmas do but the drinks were really expensive. Booking a date up now is not a bad idea, we are all a blinking nightmare with getting tied up so sounds like a good idea to me  

Lisa -how are you doing hun?? got everything crossed for you     



nippping off for now, back in a bit xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - very premature but love the idea - can only do one day on there and thats the thursday the 10th December cos we jet off for our Christmas Cruise on the 12th   - would love to meet up in town, just name a day and im there  

Lisa - thinking of you my love     - hope your not going too mad during the  

Rachel - all sounds soooooo exciting -    

Shortie - oh if only it were that simple hay? your colleague clearly has NO idea  

Cleo - your scan pic is fab...........think its very clear to see what sex it is lol sat with me head on the side looking!!!!!!!!!

 to everyone
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Cleo - That pics is FAB! Congrats again!! No wonder you've been so hungry - he's a big boy!!  

Rachel - Good luck for Thursday and for your cycle  .  Hopefully Royal Mail will behave themselves! Was good to meet you too last week  

Little Mo - Sorry!! Bless you, I am joking  . It was funny! Especially funny cos you didn't realise what you'd said - the barman did like it too...(BARMAN) 'How do you want your steak done?' (MO) 'No thankyou'   

Lisa - Hope you had a nice day back at work (if there is such a thing?!). How are you feeling? 

Bhopes - I'm sure I'll get used to the needles after a bit. DF is scarily keen to inject me though   ! We saw a lady called Palmona or something - she was very pleasant. 

Rivka - Your GP sounds everso clever! Glad you got the all clear though, but shame there is yet more waiting to be done. Your patience will be well worth it in the end though I'm sure.  

My colleague definitly has no clue. I wouldn't have told anyone at work, but I work in a small office and it's hard to keep losing yourself for 'dentist' appointments! Scary thing is, her son has been TTC for 5 years now - so who knows what she's said to him!! 

Hi to everyone I've missed - but must go - Hells Kitchen....The Final, gotta watch! (I'm sure there's something more interesting going on in Little Mo's street though  )


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had the day off work today for antenatal appointments. Had to have my anti D injection this morning which was in the top of my leg. The midwife was a dab hand with the needle and that bit didn't hurt, but when she put the liquid in OMG   i nearly swore at her. Then my usual midwife app this afternoon. I mentioned that i have been in pain during the night (or if i've been on my feet alot) with my hips and bum hurting, making it hard to turn over. Also if i get up to go to the loo i can barely walk as my back, hips and bum hurt so much. Anyway she's referred me to see a physio so i think they suspect spd or pgp as its now know. Will wait and see.

Lisa - hope you're first day back wasn't too hard hun. Sending you lots of    

Rachel - wow a busy cycle hey?? Hope your drugs reach you ok.

Julia- thanks so much for clothes hun, if you could iron them that would be fab         Can't beleive you're thinking about xmas already    How organised are you!! I saw the price was £49.99, is a bit pricey but if we book it soon then we have time to save.

Shortie - some people are so helpful with their advice aren't they??    what a silly thing to say to you.  Thanks for making me feel better about how much i'm eating, that is exactly why i'm hoovering up lots of food..he's a big boy!

Rivka - glad the medicals went well. Can you PM what was invlolved as we have to have them for our visas, just want to know what to expect really. What an **** the dr sounds though   Fancy saying all that to you. 

Angel - mad to think you are already booked up for xmas, but your holiday sounds lovely!! We're away over xmas and i can't wait.

Have enjoyed my 4 day weekend and could get used to this. Back to work tom though!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi!

Just a quick one - Rachel I think we will be cycle buddies! Yey! 

Now for a rant: I start stimms tomorrow (plus low dose aspirin and viagra) and have LIT on Wed. HOWEVER, the dreadful secretary at the Portland Hospital ( I say dreadful because she talks over you, doesn't know her bottom from her head and is VERY patronising - do you get that she grips my sh1t? - oops, is my language vulgar and squaddie-like? - I think I can blame it on the drugs!!!) - she phoned me at 1730 today to tell me that she didn't have DH's HIV results. This means that LIT can't go ahead on Wed possibly. And this is after I phoned them last week to confirm they had everything - and the other lady I spoke to said that everything was with them and we could proceed. Talk about getting me VV stressed. It turns out that DH's Army Dr ordered the HIV test along with Hep B and C etc. but these results don't appear to have been logged on the Army system - so we don;t know whether HIV was done at all. (DH bless him called the duty medic to go back in to work to check the system because I was v upset with having to continue DR'g for another few weeks - if HIV wasn't done). So, I don't know if I am stimming tomorrow or not and will only find out once DH has been to the med centre again. GGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - what a pain. Hope they get it sorted for tomorrow so you can start stimms and do the LIT. 

Julia - the Ipswich thing looks good, though I can't commit to any dates until my sis decides when exactly she's getting married. She had said early next year but has brought it forward again.

Em - you ok? Was worried about you after your ** comment.

Shortie -   some people eh! I wish they'd engage their brains before opening their mouths.

Rivka - well done on making such good progress with the marking. 

B - Richmond is gorgeous isn't it? I lived there (renting) for a few years but had to move out to Surbiton when I bought my flat as was too expensive. When I win the lottery.......

Cleo - hope work isn't too hard tomorrow. Any news on your house sale or are they still thinking about it?

Kitty - how's the jet lag?

Lisa - you ok? Is dh happy about Norwich doing so badly or is he sad to see the local derby poss disappear. 

On nights tonight. I'm almost back to normal but still need more sleep before my brain will function properly (though I have been saying that for years   ) On a positive note, we look like finally having got a business we can buy as we've been told our offer has been accepted. It's a coffee shop rather than a chocolate shop but we'll be able to promote the choc from there and do some parties. Dh will take a career break and run it with me helping part time and staying at work (to pay the bills). The best bit is it's less than half an hour away from home so we don't have to move. There are still legal bits and bobs to do but it's all looking promising so far.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Loui -   that secretary. Hope it all sorts itself out so you can go ahead.

Cath - Great news on the coffee shop! FX it all goes through nicely. Can you tell us where it is or is it all top secret?  

Right, I'm off to do some work - and eagerly awaiting the arrival of Little Miss Tactful...   Have a good day ya'll!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - hunny im fine thanks, just missing ds particularly this week   - big congrats to you for you career change - sounds fantastic and how fab is that that you dont have to move - didnt want you to! so when you looking at setting up?? 

Shortie - sometimes its hard trying to understand people, when i got Dexter (our doggy) my work collegue said 'oh you wont need to carry on with ivf now you have a dog will you! errrrrrrr no course not!!    try and stay calm today hun  

Loui - oh you really dont need that do you? you poor thing, i hope it gets sorted out asap  

Cleo - whats the anti D hun  

Must get on - not dressed yet  

Love to all


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Rachel - great that you got all your answers from Dr T and that no need for IVG this time. So all set for you going out soon now    

Cleo - sorry about the painful jab and the rest   hope the physio can sort you out, when can you see one? Will pm you soon, but are you sure the visa medicals are the same as adoption medicals?

Loui - what a pain about DH's lost results   I hope thye find them today so you can get on with your schedule.

Shortie -   to your 'clever' colleague, she probably is not getting enough of it herself so it's doing her head in (I'm being mean  ). Hope you don't get anymore silly comments.

Cathie - hooray for the business offer accepted!!!! It's brilliant and I can't wait to go into that coffee shop   Well done to you and DH.

Lisa - how are you doing hun? Hope work is taking your mind off the wait. Thinking about you.

Little Mo - you are obviously keen on Christmas   But seriously thanks for looking into it. I agree it's a bit expensive but let's see how we all go. I can't comit dates so early but I guess early December should be fine.

Em -   about missing DS, and hope you are ok yourself? 

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Apologies but this is going to be a bit of a "me post"    I'm going from feeling positive to feeling really negative hourly its horrible    i'd forgotton how hard this bit was  

I felt alright until last night and then started getting cramping and now having brown/pinkish discharge no other symptons   

Oh yeah i didn't get any frosties either to top it all  



Loui - Wot a nightmare you having with that woman       Hope you get it sorted and your back on schedule.........how frustrating!

Cath - I'm glad your not leaving us (purely selfish)  So where is it - sounds really good 

Shortie -    to that moron that you work with   

Julia - Can't believe your looking into Chrimbo already,  its a bit pricey and purely selfish reasons i would prefer more local due to distance but i'll go with the flow  

 to everyone else
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - babe - sending you a big big hug   forgive me but i dont know what the discharge could be, is it possible its the drugs that make that happen, im not that knowledgeable hun, sorry! - all i can say is, try not to worry too much (oh great advise i know) but please please try and remain calm - wish i knew what to say, but i dont, just want you to know im thinking of you - love you lots


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa- hope you're still about. Think you are 7 days past transfer if i'm right?? Anyway to reasssure (hopeflly) on my last 2 cycles (both a BFP) i had pinky/brown discharge exactly 7 days after transfer. Had them transferred on a friday and the following friday i had the discharge. Didn't panic as much the 2nd cycle as i thought it was a good sign!! Implantation bleed hn so keep


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa honey, I hope it is nothing to worry about, sorry I am of absolutely no help either but hope our words will provide some comfort to you. I think you should be allowed to be anaesthetised for the 2ww, so you wake up in time for test day, thereby avoiding all this stress. Hope it is nothing to worry about   Just read Cleo's comments so hopefully that is a great sign     

Shall we say for this year then we will try and aim to have a Crimbo meet up in Ipswich, so it is nearer for all the girls north of Colchester, and then next Christmas (providing you are all still talking to me and I have not insulted you all - sorry again Shortie  ) we can do one South of Colchester? The way we all stick together and with all the new girls coming along I can see these Christmas parties getting bigger by the year - we may have to hire the entire function/restaurant in years to come! 

If we all agree with the venue, shall we go ahead and book in a few weeks' time? I note they do not require deposits yet, and when they do it is £10 per person so that would secure the places for us (and £10 does not seem too much to lose if people decide they cannot attend nearer the time - do you agree?) It does look like a fun night, and I shall give them a call to check out their bar prices (although this of course could possibly change in the intervening 8 months!  )

Cathie, my brother and sister in law had their first flat in Surbiton too. Would be freaky if you were neighbours. Richmond is lovely, I last went there when it was the solar eclipse, and spent the day sitting in deer poo watching the eclipse through a bit of cardboard. Oh those were the days! Glad you are not leaving us! Can you tell us where the cafe will be? I am dying to find out!! I am sure it is going to be a great success, can't wait to visit you and buy all my choc supplies from you there! If you need any testers let us know!!

Louie, sorry you will have to repeat the tests. There always seems to be something, doesn't there? I hope it gets sorted out really quickly for you.

Love to you all, will be back on later. xxx

PS: Dilemma - found an ex on ******** - I don't want to resume where we left off but I am so nosey I want to find out what he is up to etc - would you be friends?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> PS: Dilemma - found an ex on ******** - I don't want to resume where we left off but I am so nosey I want to find out what he is up to etc - would you be friends?


No - absolutely no way and definately not - could get messy  - just my opinion!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky from me -

Lisa       hope that Cleo has reassured you a bit - hang in there hun.

Loui       all can go ahead Thursday - I would love you to be my cycle buddy! (and keep up the squady language as it made me  )

Cath - great news on your new business - and best of all we get to keep you here with us!

Hello to everyone else - DH nagging me for the laptop so will try and come back on tomorrow or Thursday with more personals.

Love Rachel xxx

PS Julia - your noseyness will get you into trouble!!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
I had some brown/pink discharge 2 on my positive cycle praying its implantation bleed keep postive. xx xx

Julia;
I would be friends because Id be to curious but justy not reply to him and when Ive read what i want to find out loose him as a friend!!!!!!

Loui;
What a pain hopefully it's just been lost from there system and not not done.

Rachel:
Glad your systems go. how exciting!!!

angel:
Hope dexters check up went well. Just let me no when you are free and we will arrange a walk.

Tricksy:
When do you start dregging must be soon. Are you getting nervous about it all?

Cleo:
The scan is amazing, wish I had had one done with faith, I kept droping hints to dh for xmas but he didn't catch on. Is the baby laying back to back they say that can cause pain to.

Cathie;
great news on the shop, glad you are sticking around.

Hi everyone else take care Liz xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - v quick post as it's past midnight and I must get to sleep!

Lisa - sweetheart please don;t worry - didn;t you tell me in a post recently that the embies will implant on day 8 - therefore discharge is a GOOD sign       

rachel - I'm glad you are well

Cath - fab news on the coffee shop.

DH managed to find his results and we are on for tommorow - yey! Will catch train at 1030 in the morning. Just took me 20 mins to prepare the gonal F and menopur, inject them and the buserelin - what a palava! I've just taken the aspirin and the viagra - ooh er (no side effects yet  !).

Lots of love,

Loui xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

YAY Loui! Glad it came right in the end for you   

Lisa - I've no experience to talk about, but it doesn't sound like a bad thing at all. Try to keep some PMA flying around!  

Just heard on the news that East of England may soon be getting 6 NHS funded treatments... ..and it won't matter if a partner has a child from a previous relationship. That will help a lot of people. We are lucky in this part of the country aren't we   .


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a quick one as I am on the way out to work, but I think it might mean up to 6 embryos are able to be transfered on the NHS. We were told the new guidleines allow 6 embryos to be transfered individually with up to 3 fresh cycles. Therefore if you get lots of embryos on the first cycle and there are enough to do 6 transfers from them then you will only get 1 fresh cycle. They will then offer you a repeat fresh cycle when you are down to one frozen embryo. I think that is maybe what the news means (but I could be wrong! )


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The press coverage of the new rules is quite clever as it gives the best scenario without explaining the details, which are up to the three fresh cycles - and only if you're eligible. It's still good news though.

Loui - good luck today. Really pleased dh found his results so you can still proceed.

Lisa - the discharge sounds a positive thing hon. And it's about the right time too.    

Julia - I think I'd do what Liz says, have a quick peek then remove him as a friend without actually getting in touch if you can. 

Angel - glad you're ok apart from missing ds. 

Have lost track of everyone already. Have a teeny hangover as we celebrated the coffee shop last night. It's attached to Spencers Farm shop in Wickham St Paul (just off the main road between Halsted and Sudbury). So it's not really close to town but it's a v busy shop and the books look v good. They want us to try to be ready to take over on 1 June so we need to get a move on with solicitors etc. Just don't know any round here, particularly with business specialty. 

have a fab day everyone

Cathie x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh I seeeee! Thought it was a little quick after the last increase from 1 to 3! So they're basically just talking about the new rules as of 1st May - that we all already knew but it's only just hitting the news....we are swots aren't we


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cath I can pop in with Crop on the way back from the Vets!! they are at Catley Cross just up the road    Fingers, toes everything crossed for 1st June  

Lisa - try not to worry hun, it IS implantation hun, you are going to get your bfp when you test     

Sarah from Isis has rung me this morning as it has hit the press about the new rulings and the new nhs clinics (not that I can find a list of the clinics   I know its Bourn, Barts, Hammersmith and I can't remember the others ) She wondered if I or any of you girls would be willing to speak to the press about our feelings on having to travel so far to our nearest nhs clinic. I am lucky that as an existing patient then I will not have to do it BUT some girls will. I said that I would, but it does depend on what the press want, I am not going to do pictures/full name stuff, just Tricksy said blah blah blah. Would anyone else be interested?? if so then give Sarah Pallet a ring so that she has a few names. Shortie I thought that you might as you just slipped into the Isis cycle. 

ok gotta dash as i'm at work,

Lots of love to everyone

speak later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Jazzymazz (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, sorry to intrude ladies, but my husband and I have just found out that we are elligable for nhs treatment but that we might not be able to get treatment at Isis, can anyone tell me what the current situation is?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome Jazz. Apparently ISIS have lost the contract for NHS treatment so the nearest clinics to Colchester seem to be Bourne Hall and Barts - although there are supposed to be 5 in the Eastern region offering IVF. Sadly the region is enormous so will cover as far as Peterborough I think where there's a CARE clinic.

Are you in Colchester?

Tricksy - not far from Catley Cross at all.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Girls!

Tricksy - when we went for our last consult we were told, but I've no evidence, that the clinics were 2 in London (Barts & Hammersmith), Bourn, one in leicestershire/lincolnshire and one in Oxfordshire!  DH queried how the latter was classed as Eastern region and the nurse agreed.  But as I say I've not seen this written any where so not sure how true this is. 

Lisa - oh hon, I agree with Cleo and Loui and think that's a really good sign for implantation, keep up the PMA sweetie.  You're doing brilliantly      Hope you're doing ok at work too x

Loui - glad you got all your tests sorted out and can get to London ok.    

Cath - that's fab news about your little shop - perhaps we can have a meet up there once you're all sorted!  So glad you don't have to move away too. How lovely to have lived in Richmond, I was really taken with the place.  Especially those HUGE houses that back on the river (the wedding was a paddle steamer bash so were able to nose in  ), talk about how the other half live!  

Little Mo - wowzers Crimbo already!  Yippee, please count us in (I guess DH's are coming? ) Looks like a fun night - hope the wheel doesn't go too fast if I've had a few    I agree about rotating where we meet for everyone.  

Right best dash.  Hope everyone is well.  Does anyone fancy a catch up one Sunday morning over a cuppa before the next meet?  I'm happy for everyone to come on over. Can't do this Sunday tho.

Love

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - I need to check the dogs won't be home alone but should be free Sunday morning. I love those houses too - I even lived in one for a while. In a room in the basement that was actually under the road and then turned out to have a manhole into the sewers beneath the carpet! Not quite as glam as I'd hoped.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, just had a look at the website for the cafe (me, nosey?? NEVER!!  ) and it looks fantastic. I am sure you are going to be very happy there and make a great success of it. Are you going to rename it "CATH'S CAFE" ? 

Bhopes, would love to come over one Sunday, thank you.

Shelley, thanks for your message


----------



## Jazzymazz (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello, I have been trying to find out things and came across this on east of englands home page
NHS Fertility Service Providers in the East of England
The 5 providers of NHS fertility services for the East of England are as follows (click on the providers to be directed to their website):

Bourn Hall Clinic, Cambridge

Leicester Fertility Centre, University Hospitals of Leicester NHS Trust

Oxford Fertility Unit

Barts and The London Centre for Reproductive Medicine

IVF Hammersmith

How mad is that. Having to travel to one of these clinics when there is a clinic in colchester? Have any of you ladies had experience with any of the other clinics? Can't say I would look forward to having treatment in London!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jazzy,

welcome to our thread   have you got a link for that info please as I couldn't find it this morning.

I have not had treatment at any of the other clinics and to be honest I'm not sure if I could do it. Logistically it would be a nightmare, in time, money & stress. Both my husband and I are self employed and it would cost us a fortune and take AT LEAST 4 hours for each appointment.... in theory, every other day off of work during treatment to enable us to go for scans, bloods etc. Bloody ridiculous


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Lisa -   this flippin' 2ww is a nightmare, I do feel for you, but keep up PMA, and think about what Cleo and Liz said, that discharge is probably a good sign. When do you test? Sending you a massive hug and loads of         coming your way.

Jazzy - welcome to the thread, I don't know much about these questions but sure others will be able to help more.

Cathie - that cafe definitely looks great (I'm also nosey  ).

Little Mo - I think I would be curious too   if I were you I would check if he's already got a family like you, then probably it wouldn't be risky to just have a friendly chat, just make sure he doesn't take it the wrong way  

Loui - glad DH's tests got sorted and hope all went well for you today.

Rivka x


----------



## Jazzymazz (Apr 28, 2009)

Tricksy the link for east of england is http://www.escg.nhs.uk/. just followed link from there, hope you can find it!

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you, yes found it here http://www.escg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=121

Disclaimer - FF do not recommend you go to this link as it could well be really dirty porn & they can not be held responsible for anything that may pop up as a result    

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love your disclaimers Tricksy   

Just back from a lovely picnic lunch on Felixstowe beach with dh and the dogs. Shame have work to do this evening but it's been so nice relaxing together.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope it's ok to put this on here, I can't see why not because if a patient came to me and asked I would tell them. The East of England NHS have released the following statement to all GP practices (yesterday)...


Fertility Services Procurement
The East of England Specialised Commissioning Group has undergone a procurement exercise for fertility service on behalf of the 14 Primary Care Trusts in the East of England. 

The successful providers for this service are as follows: 

Bourn Hall Cambridge 
Leicester Fertility Service 
Oxford Fertility Service 
Centre for Reproductive Medicine, St. Bartholomew’s Hospital 
IVF Hammersmith 

As of the 1st May both the new fertility policy and criteria for the East of England PCTs becomes effective and we are currently working with the new providers to produce a single referral form which can be used by the referring consultant to any of the providers. This will be sent out to referring trusts shortly. 

Referrals 

New Patients: 
If an NHS consultant has a patient that meets the new criteria, and all the relevant tests have been undertaken, they can make a direct referral to any of the centres above, offering the patient a choice of provider. 

Existing NHS patients that wish to stay with their current provider: 
If a patient has had an NHS treatment already and is currently under a fertility centre, their tests are up to date, and they would like to continue at that centre, we would honour further treatments there to provide continuity of care to the patient. This will apply even if the centre is not one of the chosen providers. 
In this instance to prevent an unnecessary referral back in to secondary care the patients GP may make a direct referral to the centre explaining the above and stating that they meet the criteria. The GP will not need to use the new referral form. However, if existing patients do not wish to go back to their current provider, they have the choice to go to any of the selected providers as named above. In this instance they will need to be referred back into secondary care by their GP and then the consultant would need to ensure all tests are up to date and that the patient meets the criteria before the referral to the fertility centre can be made.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Its Friday for me today...........yipeee i could get used to these 3 day weeks    come to think of it next week i've only got a 1.5 day week      

No news from me other than i think i might get carted off to the padded cells with all my OCD knicker & knocker checking    still getting brownish discharge, still cramping but thank for your messages of re-assurances  


Cath - Have i missed the name of your new place - how has everyone found it? A picnic luncch on the beach sounds fab,  how's things going with your training?

Rivka - How are you doing hun?  Glad the medicals went ok 

Rachel - Not long now ..............exciting  

Loui - Hope things are going ok for you now and your back on track with your stimming/appointments 

Liz & Cleo - Thank you hun's for your reassurances    

B - i'd be up for a meetup but i'm pretty tied up this month (my birthday normally is a week long but this time as its the "unmentionable age" its sort of going on all month    if its a Sunday though i should be ok.  Your all welcome over here if you want.

Julia - Deffo think that your idea of being anethizatized over the 2ww is a GREAT idea!  


Footie is on AGAIN    

love Lisa xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to post to say Isaac got his results today re epilepsy and everything is fine  

Love to every1 xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Jazzy hun welcome to the thread. Just blown u ur 1st 7 bubbles, hope u get many more.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Evenin All!

JoJo - I must admit, I knew nothing about Isaac having tests for epilepsy - but YAY its all clear!  

Cath - Your afternoon with DH & dogs sounds lovely! I had a sneaky peek at your (hopefully) coffee shop - it looks fab  . If you need any catering equipment, let me know - its what I do. I am keen to taste this scrummy chocolate everyone always talks about...

Lisa - Hope you're feeling a bit more positive now. Can't be too long till you test now can it??! If you don't want the football to be on (assuming its on the telly that is) remove the fuse from the TV plug....baffles them cos by the time they've pulled out all the cables and put them all back in again they've given up before they get to check that...just a thought . Never tried it myself  .

Tricksy - Thanks for the suggestion on the press thing - I'm not sure about it though if I'm honest. Maybe it's OK if it's along the same lines as you said ie, anonymous, but a lot of people don't know and I wouldn't want them to find out by seeing me on the telly! Although I do have a face made for media....  (Radio). I used to take my cat to Catley Cross vets - they were fab.  

Little Mo - What did you decide in the end on the ** ex? I have to say - I would always be their friend, then find out what I want to know. I made friends with a guy I was seeing a few years ago and he was always a little suspect (not that I'm saying your ex was!!) then I found out he was living with someone and had 2 kids!!!   He de-friended me pretty sharpish! The poor girl. 

Jazzy -   Welcome! 

Loui - How did you get on today? Feeling a little less stressed I hope.

We're off to sign our consent forms tomorrow - they wouldn't let us do it on Friday, said they had to give us time to think it through  ! Can't believe its finally all happening. Scary stuff! 

Anyone watching The Apprentice? They're trying to sell a skeleton?!  

Have a good Thursday everyone - then, after that its FRIDAY   and bank holiday weekend!    

Ciao for now!

Ps - How do I get bubbles? I only have 7


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie - I did an interview on the phone with the Gazette this afternoon, seemed like a nice reporter, only gave my first name. I said to Karen (the press officer from Isis) that I would do radio and newspapers, not tv. Not everone knows about our treatment plus Si and I don't want our ex's knowing our business, nor all of my clients for that matter......may of had a slight change to the spelling of my name   

Lisa - keep your chin up hun, hope I havn't upset you?? I've spoke to you twice on ** and you disappear   am I that scary!!!! 

Off to bed for me now, I'll be on tomorrow, at my quiet client tomorrow so plenty of time for chat!! Will be getting the Gazette tomorrow to see if there is anything in there.

Night night xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shortie - you now have 17 bubbles! I think we have to end on a 7 for good luck. On the left hand side there is a bit that say's 'click to blow blubbles' - that's how you to do it!

Julia - I had the same dilema - I wanted to find out about an ex boyfriend (actually he was my fiancee but I finished things - would you believe that one of the (v v v shallow) reasons I finished with him was 'cos he was half chinese and I wanted blond hair blue eyed babies - look at me now with my darling DH with blue eyes and blond hair and we aren't able (currently!) to currently have children!!!). Anyway - where was I?! I found him and we became friends - and he married a lady who looked just like me (!) and they have 2 beautiful blond hair blue eyed boys!!!! The real reason we didn;t stay together was because we weren't compatable and wanted different things in life. After we found out about each other we stopped being friends again on **! 

Well - I had more dramas today. DH gave his blood, it got filtered etc and he then had to go to work. I then arrived, saw that I was being injected with pale pinky/yellow blood (yikes) but was OK. It was then injected USING THE DRAWING UP NEEDLE (v v large) into a vein at the crease of my arm, whilst leaving about an inch of his blood in the bag. The Dr then added my blood to DH's (by sucking my blood whilst the needle was still in) - and then he willy nilly injected DH/my blood into my lower arm into 4 different places. At this point I was fine. When it was all injected in me, he put the syringes in the bin and when his back was turned I felt funny, and 10 seconds later I woke up on the floor - having fainted (again). Dreadful yet again. Of course I was then sick a few minutes later. They would not let me leave for a couple of hours until my blood pressure had gone back to normal (after a couple of sugary teas and more rest). Why is noting ever simple? When I drove home I had to phone a friend and ended up on her doorstep crying into her arms  . I'm fine now!  . I'm just weak (as my squaddies would say!). 

Last night the stimms drugs took me 20 mins to prepare (gonal f and menapur) - you have to mix powder and water like the trigger injection. I also had low dose aspirin and viagra last night too. I thought I would feel the effects of viagra      - but nothing, zich, nader! (after reading the leaflet you have to be turned on to have an effect! ). Will try it out this weekend when I see DH next  

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all 

Tricksy - No hun,  I honestly haven't seen you on **?  and no messages have come up on there?  Or am i really as mad as a box of frogs and not seeing them       

Loui - OMG you poor thing fainting again       How dreadful      So whats the score with the viagra then?  

Jo - Fantastic news on Isaac's tests coming back clear - that must be a load off   

Shortie - Thanks for the tips on the footie its been on all week in our house    


Ta ta for now
Lisa xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Loui - OMG!  That sounds just awful, really hope you're doing ok today and feeling more like you     for going through yesterday.  Is it something you only need to have once?  Really hope so    

Lisa - Yay, happy friday honey   - it's a nice feeling a short week at work.  How you doing?  Hope you're feeling better today    

cvru - all this info we're given is so confusing, when we went to our GP she said she couldn't refer us only on to the consultant again  

Cath, Little Mo, Lisa and anyone else - had look at the calendar last night and have only got 2 Sundays free in May, that's the 10th and 17th.  DH wants to do a bootsale on one so how are you fixed for the 10th?  If anyone else fancies a cuppa and a natter, you're more than welcome!

love

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Jo - sorry I meant to say that's brilliant news for Isaac!  I bet you're relieved, so pleased for you all  

Love

Bx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Jo - what a relief that Isaac's tests came out all clear.

Loui -   this is dreadful, you fainting and sick again. Hope you are feeling better today. Shouldn't you be tested after this had happened already a few times in recent months?? 

Lisa - hope you are keeping that PMA, thinking about you.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - thats fab news about Issac hun - im so pleased, you must be very relieved  

Lisa - thinking of you


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on again quickly with a little update from me - I had my lining scan at the ISIS today and my womb lining is looking good at 10.3 mm.  I also got all my immunes meds delivered OK and got an email today saying that our donor is responding well, so lots of good news all around!!!  

Only time for a couple of personals I am afraid but will pop back on properly over the weekend before we fly out to Brno Sunday morning.

Loui - OMG - I hope you are feeling OK now hun?  Is it usual to get that kind of reaction from LIT?  Anyway sending you lots of     and also some      for your stimms the next few days.  I had to mix up all my stimms when I was at the ARGC but you soon get used to it - hope that the Viagra will make up for it in other ways  

Rivka - hope it went well with your Homeopath

Tricksy - hope all goes well tomorrow for your apt. at the ISIS

JoJo - Great news Isaacs tests are all OK

Jazzy - welcome to the thread.

Anyway better go,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are OK, think Lisa is testing soon so wanted to send loads of       

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey!

Just a quickie from me incase I don't get back on this weekend!

Rachel - Great news about your lining and that the donor is responding well.     for your trip. 

Tricksy - Good luck today  

Loui - Hope you are feeling better  

Also, I could so with some opinions ladies...we have been given the prices for freezing and blastocyst as options to consider which we have to pay for on day 1. DF thinks freezing is a way for them to make money and that they wouldn't necessarily be totally honest about our chance with FET. But I've read loads of FET success stories and think it's something we should pay now so at least we have the option when the day comes. All views appreciated!!  

Have a fab bank holiday weekend ya'll! Shelley - ENJOY!! 

x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I've not been here for a while and I'm going to have a go at some personals, If I don't get to every1 its because Isaac has woken up.

Shortie - I wasn't give the choice to go to blastocyst, so I had mine frozen and Isaac is the result of FET. 

Spangle - Hi, hope u are well.

Rachel - Great news, hope everything else goes smoothly for u. 

Ems - Hope ur feeling well, and are getting some proper sleep now.

Lisa - what can I say, hope ur relaxing a little bit, and keeping up with the PMA        Not long now and stay away from the pee sticks, its not good to test, I had an awful time when I tested early, ask Emma.

Rivka - Hope u are well.

Bhopes - Hope ur well too.

Loui - Firstly, do u think u should get urself to the drs and find out whats happening with the fainting and sickness, could it b anxiety? And secondly, I watched BBC1 yesterday morning and   through most of the memorial service and wanted to say how much I (can't think of the right words) admire u and what u do for all the families that u deal with at such sad times. My friends son is home safe and sound, thank god. 

Tricksy - Are u still excited about starting tx again? I hope and   that this will b the time for u.

Little Mo - ** can b very naughty. I think I would except, only because curiosty always gets the better of me   I've got in touch with a few people on there, but I don't really chat much with them or check there profiles, I read up then forget them  

cvru - Hope u are keeping well.

Cath - Great news on the cafe. And congrats on ur status, our very own mod.

Liz - I can't believe Faith is already 2. Great news on starting again. We should meet up again soon.

It was a great relieve that Isaac got the all clear, he must b a daydreamer, (like most men   ) He still only has 2 teeth, do u think he'll b the only teenager with no teeth. He's walking all over the place and my living room looks like a toy shop, and since the weather been nice my garden is looking like a playground. I'm full of cold but apart from that I'm well. My parents went back to Hull on Wednesday, it was lovely to see them. Mum spent money on me and my for losing weight. 

I'm sorry for those I missed and I send all my love and wishes and hope u are well.

Jo xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Shortie - I'm not sure if this will help you but our situation was that we had paid for both upfront.  Then it turned out we needed to freeze, but that was because of me, and didn't get to blasto.  We asked ISIS for our blasto money back and they were really very quick at sorting a cheque out for us in a couple of days.  I think everyone is different though and as I say we had to freeze because of my situation.  Hope this helps but maybe it's worth discussing more with ISIS?    

Rachel - hey that's fab news on your scan and that it's all coming together    Not sure I'll get on here before you travel but hope you have a good trip and sending you loadsa                     x

Jo Jo - lovely to hear from you hun, hope you feel better soon and the cold goes away so you can enjoy the sunshine  

Happy Friday everyone!  Here's to a lovely sunshine filled bank holiday   !

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a lovely day!!!

Off in to town soon as i need to get some new bras, i currently look like i ave 4 boobs   Keep putting off getting some as its suc a core trying to find some big enougg. I am wearing a 34G at the moment!!

Sortie - we paid for blasto and freezing on our first go, but didn't get to do eiter. Tey refunded us te money. On our 2nd go i think we opted not to go for blast so didn't pay for it. We ave always paid for freezing as we felt we had been throug so much not to freeze our little embies tat to us were little babies (IYKWIM) i justt paid in march to freeze te lot we ave again for another year. 

Spangle - i un, ow you doing? Long time no hear!!

Lisa-       

racel - that is fab news hun!! So pleased for you. Not long now hey??

Loui -   what an ordeal!!  

Jojo - fab news about ISaac un.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi!

Jo - thank you so much for your lovely words  . I feel honoured to work with so many brave soldiers and their families and I hope to God that I never have to face what any of them are going through. My very best friend is in Afghanistan at the moment and I hope and pray he remains OK. He's been in and out of one camp there for the last month and a half - and he phoned me at work on Wed (I was so excited to hear from him!). So at least I know he was safe then. He told me very calmly and matter of factly that he lost 2 soldiers on Tues (I'm not sure whether they were Brits or Danish who he sometimes work with) but either way, I am dreadfully sorry for their families. He leaves camp in a week for 4 months out in the open, with no access to phones or the internet as the Forward Operating Base has only just been established. Plus, it's the end of the poppy season now and so the Taliban are ready to fight long and hard - so I am v v v v v v worried about him  . But, he should still be receiving my eblueys (emails that are printed out there and delivered whenever a helicopter can go in) and goody parceks (full of sweets - he say's he now has a 6-pack from just existing out there in the 40 degree heat carrying all the extra weight in his rucksack that he needs to survive without helicopter replenishments). I hope your cold goes soon - and don;t worry about your house and garden looking like a playschool - I think every mummy feels the same! Great news about Isaac!

Shortie - we refused to pay for blasties and frosties until we were told after EC that there was a possibility we needed them. Better to keep the money in your account than in there's! Sadly we've never had enough embies to become frosties - but I hope we will on this cycle. They only freeze the one's that were good enough to be put back but couldn't because you already have super duper ones in you, so really, I don't think it is a money making scheme. As for blasts, it seems like a lot of money but it's because they are maintained in a nutrient-rich environment and monitored closely - so again, we didn't mind paying the extra. It also gives you piece of mind as they are not 100% sure on day 3 which ones will make it, so by allowing them to go to day 5 they naturally self-select. The other opinion is that it is better to put them back on day 3, as no matter how much technology moves on, there will never be a solution which 100% mimics your uterus - I think Cleo went through the agonising decision as to whether to go to blast or not. She decided against it, had a 3 day transfer  - and as you know, she is now beautifully pregnant.

Rachel - fabulous news that you are ready to go. I will be thinking of you on Mon (and DH on Sun!) - and buying Royal Jelly to thicken my lining too! I think you will be about a week ahead of me (and CARE make you test 16 days after blast transfer so that makes me about 10 days behind you!). Have you been offered blasts at BRNO or a 3 day transfer? What about the option for frosties too?             

Lisa - how are you doing hun? I think you are back at work now so is that a good distraction? Do you test on the 6th?

Rivka - how are you? I don;t think I need to go to the Dr's - my BP is normal and it seems that I keep having anxiety attacks (and only when it's regarding IVF it seems). I did get given diazipan (I don;t know the spelling) at CARE the night before and day of EC last time - so I think I should ask again for it at CARE before EC and ET (and before my 3 hr long intralipid infusion next Tues). I did mention it to a nurse at CARE but she said I shouldn't really need it.

Tricksy - have you another show this w/end?

Hello to everyone else,

Loui x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> I think Cleo went through the agonising decision as to whether to go to blast or not. She decided against it, had a 3 day transfer - and as you know, she is now beautifully pregnant.


Actually it was a day 2 transfer this cycle!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have GREAT news     

I did a pee stick this morning and Its a            I can't believe it i am in total shock   

I have just got back from my blood test with Isis and should know numbers hopefully later today,  just can't believe it!!!!  i ran into the bedroom this morning waving the pee stick and shaking like a leaf , it was an instant positive   

So so so so so happy, DH and i were crying this morning 

lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Lisa that's just the bestest news          I'm so pleased for you honey, that's brillant, got a tear to my eye as I type.  Well done, that's just fantastic      You keep resting up now too  

Lots of love and happy hugs and smiles

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

OMG Lisa HUGE MASSIVE congrats           , Very naughty tho.

Jo xxx


> got a tear to my eye as I type


Me too lol


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG ****TTTTTT !!!!! That is fan-bloody-tastic news Lisa - congrats to you and Steve!! (You got us all crying here lol). I am SOOOOO happy for you both   xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -       your news is absolutely wonderful hunny - i dreamt about you getting this result last night and thought I was still dreaming when your text came through   words cannot express how happy both me and dh are for you. Lots of love to you and Steve babe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow - lisa that's the best news I've heard all year. I'm sooooooooooo pleased for you. Not surprised you and dh had a little   After all you've both been through, and almost giving up, it's such amazing news. Woooooo Hooooo.

Jojo - great news about Isaacs results too. 

Loui - poor you   though good that you're all systems go. 

Rachel - fab news on the lining. Will be keeping everything crossed for you next week. 

Shortie - we never considered blasties (first cycle on the NHS didn't have a great response so it was never raised by the cons) but did look at freezing. Our second cycle we had one grade 2 embie left over and they didn't recommend freezing as it was just one and not the top grade - though they also said that it wasn't completely unviable. We did freeze it as like Cleo we felt we'd gone through so much to get the embies we had that we couldn't just let one go if there was a chance it might work.

Can't stop. Hopping in a quick bath before we head out to the coffee shop to talk through the full details so we can instruct our solicitors.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisa - congratulations. I am so pleased for you guys (maybe its even twins!!).  

Shortie - the new NHS thing means you can go to blastocyst and freeze them on the NHS so you don't have to pay for it anymore.

Sorry for quick reply, got to dash, off to Norwich for the weekend. Enjoy the sunshine everyone


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Lisa - this is brilliant news, you have me smiling all over here!!! So pleased for you and DH. Will talk to you later.

Rachel - good news about your scan and donor, have a good trip out and you should be very much encouraged by Lisa's lovely news!

Loui - hope the diazipam will do the trick.

Have a great Bank Holiday everyone, especially now that we have such good news.

Hope the weather keeps as it is now 

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all your lovely messages & texts     It means so much to me & dh     

I'm still in a state of utter shock have just been round to tell my Mum who near enough collapsed when i told her  
Isis have called me with my bloods and they are at 120.8 and i am at 15dpo,  booked in again for Tuesday to check levels are doubling just can't believe it i just don't know what to say i'm just stunned.

Happy Friday      

Luv n hugs
Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lisa -              
fantastic news - I'm really pleased for you and DH


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

Oh hun i am sooooo pleased for you and DH. Told you the spotting was a good sign!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

First and foremost............

[fly]   FANFRIGGINGTASTIC NEWS!!!!!   [/fly]

I am so so so happy for you both Lisa & S   you so deserve this, here's to a very happy & healthy 9 months  

I am going to attempt personals but I've not done them for so long I could be here some time  

Rivka - hope you have a great weekend too hun, are you going out and about on your bikes??

Cvru - nosey question, are you a gp hun?? you had great info about the new rules yesterday and I didn't know that we won't have to pay for our blasts or freezing, that saves us a few hundred quid  Have a great weekend away in Norwich

Cath - its so exciting about the coffee shop, have you got any names yet?? I was thinking about it yesterday and I reckon Cath's Coffee & Chocolate is good   Can we have an opening party!!!! ps my Mum said today that she thinks that your chocs are the best she has ever had 

Em - Is ds home this weekend?? Have you got anything exciting planned??

Lisa - Are the boys all well?? hope that you are enjoying the sunshine this weekend 

Jojo -   how much weight have you lost  just seen your ticker, well done, that is amazing. How have you done it?? So pleased that Isaacs results have all come back clear, you must be very relieved 

Bhopes - what are you up to this weekend?? Have you got all of your decorating done now? have you got a date in your head for your fet?

Cleo - how did the over the shoulder bolder holder shopping go??   Have you now got a problem with your H key?? there are lots missing in your post  

Loui -   poor you, what a nightmare for you having all of these fainting problems. I hope that you're ok now and feeling fit and ready for your ec and cycle  so glad that your friend is ok and able to keep in touch for now. I am sure that he is going to be fine and home before you know it  how is your naughty puppy doing?? any new pics?? I was meant to be at a show tomorrow but Cropi is broken  she has been quite naughty lately and I had her back checked yesterday as I didn't think she was right. Unfortunaltey I was right and she had to had quite a bit of work done, she has to have several days off for it to settle again so no riding until Monday. Mind you not sure if that will happen though as she was lame when i went down there this evening. Just hoping that its just because she is sore after yesterday 

Shortie - I'm not sure if you will get the free freezing and blasts as you come under last years rules rather than the ones that came into effect from today. Personally we have always paid for blasts and also for freezing. FET's do work and its well worth the go. If you have to pay then FET are £1000 a go rather than the £7000 our last full cycle cost us 

Spangle - good to 'see' you hun, hope that you are ok? are you going to cycle again do you think??

Rachel - wow your lining sounds great. Is it Sunday that you fly out? I've got everything crossed for you hun, I am sure that you will get the same result as Lisa, we must be on a roll on here  

Liz - what have you got planned this weekend?? I think that 2 is such a fantastic age, all innocence and inquisitivness (terrible spelling I know!!) fantastic. Hope to see you soon hun, its been far too long 

Kitty - hope that you have got back in the swing of things now after your holibobs? Hope to see you soon too 

Debs - I know that you're not posting but here's a big    just for you. i know that you probably don't feel up to full strength yet but you looked fantastic when I saw you last week  

Shelley - have a fantastic weekend in Barcelona hun  

ok got to dash off and do dinner, back in a bit to let you know how we got on today

lots of love xxx

ps anyone see the article in the Gazette tonight?? its very good


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - the key board is so dirty that my keys stop workign and now its the turn of the h key   Was hoping no one would notice


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - that is just absolutely fantastic news - I am so so so so so very very very pleased for you and Steve. You've caused us all to cry on here!                                   . What brilliant amazing news


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lisa - bloody great news, well done, really happy for you both xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm back, left my ***** in the kitchen doing dinner    

We had an appt with Julie today, thankfully no dildo cams just form signing, id giving and going through my drugs for when we start in 3 weeks and 3 days    We are going for a flare cycle and I am going to be on Gonal F this time, I am on a fair whack of drugs too   

Start stimming on day 2 (after a scan to confirm all is quiet) with....
Gonal F 450 dosage
Baby Asprin
Clexane 20mg
Prednisolone 20mg
Viagrathing 

From egg collection
All except for Gonal  F but will have Gestone as well 

I am quiety optomistic about this cycle and yes still a little excited. As I said to Lisa earlier, I've had 3 perfect cycles, with perfect blasts going into a perfect lining and still not a sniff of a bfp so this time its all different, different protocol, differents stimms plus the Viagra & Prednisolone. Something had to be done differently and I am so pleased the Gidon listened to my woes and ideas and agreed that it won't hurt to try. So its fingers crossed and lets hope that its 4th time lucky   AF is next due over the end of May bank holiday weekend but Julie said it doesn't matter, just ring the emergency number and they will scan me on day 2 regardless of what day it is.

We have had a very good day (all be it a very expensive one!!) we drove all the way to Hatfield at stupid oclock this morning to get my trailer serviced as the first one was included in the purchase price, what they failed to tell us was that it had to be done in the first 3 months   so out 'free' service cost us £160   While we were waiting for the 'free' service to be done we went to a garden centre and spent £100 on some plants, a pot, so mud stuff to put in the pot, a metal dog to go in the garden (its really cute, wobbles and everything!!) and a couple of little gifts. I booked our tickets for Burghley first thing this morning and we got front row tickets for the finale on Sunday so I am really pleased about that too   so a very expensive day but well worth it   

Ok dinner is ready so need to shoot, lots of love to everyone, have a great evening

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - we've got a metal wobbly dog for our garden too! It reminds me of our old labrador Bracken who lived to 14. Your drugs regime is very similar to mine so let's pray they get it right this time (i.e. prednisolone, viagra, baby aspirin, clexane  - I am taking 375 iu's of gonal f and 75 iu's of menapur daily) but I also have the intralipids to lower my NK activity and had the LIT because DH and I are genetically similar. Here's hoping that we both get BFP's - yey!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lets hope so   they are similar, do you know why your clinic mix the gonal f & menapur??  as you say apart from the intralipids and lit they are almost identical, lots and lots of fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

can i first start by saying lLISA OMFG THATS AMAZING IM SO PLEASED FOR U AND STEVEy i havent been on here much to support u but i have been thinking about lots well done hunny.    


just want to say sorry for not being arround but i have been going through a bit of a rough time and finding things very difficult but im getting there we are going away this weekend to barcelona so im hoping the brake will do us alot of good.well hope u all have alovely bank holiday im thinkinfg about u all and love u all lots.xxx

debs,hope ur ok sweet heart.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

[fly]*WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!*[/fly]

Fab news Lisa!!    You have given me hope! What a fantastic start to the weekend!! 

Tricksy is right, the NHS won't fund our freezing and blasts on this cycle, as we're under the old rules. If (hoping not) we get re-reffered, then they will.

We've decided to pay for freezing, so we have the option if we need it. I've read so many positive stories about it so it'd be silly to discount it before we even know if we need it as an option.

Right, I'm off, have a great weekend everyone - Shelley don't spent too much!! Rachel, hope your trip goes well tomorrow. 

Ciao for now!
x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wohoooooooo, looks set to be another lovely sunny day. Haven't got much summer stuff to wear though as Next buggered up my order   Ordered it a week ago and its still not here!! Off to Mersea for a picnic and seeing friends. I'm knackered though as been awake since 3 with hip pain and a stupid cough!!


Lisa- has it sunk in yet??

Tricksy - glad your app at ISIS went well.

Sheley - you have a fab time away hun, relax and enjoy being together. Did you get your cardigan in the end??

Rachel - good luck hun!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gorgeous day out there. Just back from a lovely walk with the girls and a friend. Wish I could spend all day in the garden reading a book but I have a party this afternoon and too much to do for the market on Monday. If anyone is free Monday and looking for somewhere to go, there's a market/beer festival/doggy fun day at the Thatchers Arms in Mt Bures. They do scrummy food and I'm making chocolate brownies  

Lisa - congrats again. It's so nice to see someone who has been through so much get such good news.

Cleo - what a poop not having your clothes arrive. Have fun on your picnic.

Shortie - I think you're making the right decision as it's better to have all your options open. 

Tricksy - fab news you're starting so soon. Will be sending loads of   and   your way.

Loui - how are you doing this weekend? And how is Pickle at the moment?

Shelley - have a fab time in Barcelona. It's a gorgeous city.

Hello everyone else. Have a fab weekend.

I'm off to do more chores   And also try to search for stuff for the coffee shop. How's this for sods law though, the chocolate shop in Devon came back on the market today. I could scream as we would have negotiated on our offer before Xmas and they just took it off in a huff. It's so what we really wanted but now we've got the coffee shop here it's too late.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Wish these clouds would go away. Just persuaded James to wear shorts but he still wants a long sleeve t-shirt on! 

Cathie, what a shame about missing out on the other place, but being selfish we love it that you are staying put in Colchester! I am watching wedding TV (yes, sad I know) and they mentioned a place called the Chocolate Hotel, have you ever heard of it? They do choc weekends - you may be able to steal some of their ideas! www.thechocolateboutiquehotel.co.uk. I am sure you are going to make a huge success of the coffee shop, how exciting!! Told Gord about it and we will definately be one of your first customers! Does it come equipped with staff already or will it just be you and DH? Might be tempted to come along to the Thatchers Arms, that place has been recommended to us before I think.

Lisa, how are you feeling? I bet you can't believe it! It is amazing to think how close you were to giving up too. What a fantastic outcome!

Shelley, hope you and DH have a lovely weekend in Barcelona. Sorry things have been difficult for you both recently. I hope you can both forget your difficulties, relax and have a lovely time together. 

Cleo, sorry your clothes did not arrive - how annoying! Hope you have a lovely weekend (PS I remember Brenda talking about treating SPD with reflexology so that might be an option for you if the physio does not help).

Shortie, I agree, pay for the freezing and then you can get your money back if it is not needed. 

Tricksy, sorry to hear about Cropi, I hope she recovers soon and you are soon back to riding her. Great that you are starting treatment again soon, I really hope that the change of regime for you and Louie will do the trick this time.

Louie, sorry that you have been unwell again. How worrying for you. I really do admire all you are going through, what an amazingly strong person you are. Best wishes being sent to your friend too, and I hope he arrives back safe and sound - it must be worrying though not being able to contact him.  

Ems, what have you got planned for the weekend? Anything nice? Good luck for your weigh in tomorrow!! 

Bhopes, how are you? Have not seen you for ages, it seems. Hope the decorating is all done with and you can enjoy the weekend. 

Jo Jo, what a relief about Isaac eh? Bless him with his teeth. Alex's 4th is just coming through now.

Rivka, hope you have a lovely bank holiday with DH. Got any bike rides planned? I have asked Gordon to pump up my tyres (ooooh errr missus!!) cos I need to do some exercise.

Cvru, hope you re okay too. Are you going to come along to our next meet up? Would be great to meet you.

Kitty, where are you?? Hope you had an amazing holiday, and looking forward to catching up soon.

Spangle, good to see you on here, hope you are okay.

Liz, hope you are okay. Do you have to work at weekends? Would be great to see you again if you could come to a Thursday meet up too.

Rachel, I really hope all goes well for you. Will be thinking about you over the next few days. Are you taking a laptop with you? I really hope that you will get an amazing result like Lisa, fingers crossed for you!

PiePig, if you are reading - COME BACK!! Hope you are okay x

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely day. 

Love Julia xxx

/links


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
        I'm so so happy for you hun. Crying this end to!!!! How exciting could be the first set of twins on here. Fingers crossed all is fine on tues. xxxxxx

Tricksy:
Wow only 3 weeks till you start!!  2 is a lovely age we do role play and it's amazing what she comes up with!!! Although the other day I was telling her off for something and she said as clear as day "mum don't shout at me" well I did'nt no what to say then   I have a 2 year old that answers back already  

Loui:
Good news on finding the results and it being all systems go.  

Rachel;
Good luck hun     So hope it all goes well for you.

Julia:
Yes will have to come one thurs maybe meet up with debs and em and go in one car. I don't work all weekend just one day normally.

Shelley;
nice to here from you hope you have a good break away.

Cleo;
Wow 34g!!!!! We did say they would get bigger!!! good luck with finding a bra to fit.

Cathie:
The shop sounds lovely and that area is really nice to.

Jojo:
I'm so pleased that Isacc got the all clear.

Hi to everyone I missed have a nice weekend.

better dash take care liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone   

Wot a glorious day     We went and told Dh's mum & dad today and i thought i was going to have to slap her she sorta went a bit hysterical bless her    Still pinching myself and still knicker checking as i just can't believe it but feeling really tired and sore bristols so hope this is a good sign and everythings ok but am loving this    feeling, just never thought i would be this lucky. 

Thank you for all your messages,texts,calls      


Shelley - Have a fab time in Barcelona and buy buy buy  

Rachel - have a great trip and hope your feeling nice and positive - Stepan is "THE MAN"   


Hope your all enjoying this sunshine - whats everyone up to this weekend?
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - you keep loving it - it's wonderful to hear you so happy. I didn't know (.)(.)'s are called bristol's - why's that?!!!

Tricksy - I forgot to say poor Croppi - I hope she improves soon. I am being given gonal f and menapur because they do 2 different things - one is for eostrogen and the other for fsh I think - although I can't tell you which is which or why it's important that I am stimmed on both drugs  

Rachel - I'm thinking of you and     that thing's go your way this time

Cath - bummer - but the coffee shop sounds wonderful. 

DH say's I have to say - back soon, have to walk the dogs noe (we are dog/house sitting in Wilts with 2 beautiful chocolate labs).

Pickle is leggy now with v v vv v v v sharp teeth! Puppy classes start next wekk  

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, Bristol Cities (titties!)


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
well I am half packed and feeling very nervous (unlike DH who is snoring away on the sofa pretending to watch the footy!) but just wanted to pop on with a couple of personals before we fly out (tomorrow lunchtime).

Lisa - is the news sinking in yet  I am still over the moon for you too!  I bet your Mum is really happy.

Shortie - sorry I have taken so long to reply but I really agree with the others and I think that freezing embies and going to blast (for all the reasons given by Loui) are worth seriously considering and I don't think that the ISIS staff would do this as a money making exercise - although they are a business, it is also in their interests to keep up their stat results and would not recommend freezing embies which are not viable or going to blast if it was not right in your case.

Cleo - hope you got some nice new bras sorted!  I would love to go out and have an excuse to get some bigger bras (as I am sure DH would like too!)  .  Hope you enjoyed your day out to Mersea and are feeling better soon.

Loui - I can't believe CARE make you test so long after a blast transfer   - do you think you will hold out that long?  As for me, Reprofit do a day 3 or 5 transfer (all included in the price) depending on how many embies there are on day 3.  However as most the donors there are very young from what I have heard they put them on very low stimms so I don't automatically expect we will have a day 5 transfer - at the end of the day I will   have some young eggs put back which is what I hope counts.  They also do freeze embies but only top grade blasts, and so again we cannot be certain of this (Lisa did not get any frosties despite having a couple of blasts left after ET).  Good luck with the dog training classes - something to take your mind off all of this, eh?!

Tricksy - that's brilliant your appointment went well on Friday and that you are happy with your protocol  . I think it is also really good that the ISIS are doing a proper Flare protocol for you and are willing to take you in over the BH weekend.  Sending you lots of     for your cycle.  Hope cropi gets better soon too.

Shelley - have a great trip to Barcelona.

Cath - sorry to hear about the choc shop coming back on the market   but I am a firm believer in fate and maybe you are meant to stay around here with us!!!

LittleMo - DH is taking the laptop to Brno with us so will try to keep you all updated although I generally have to fight him for it!  My only hope is that Steve (Lisa's DH) told us that all the UK footie is on the TV over there so will have to be cunning about what times I ask him for it!      BTW I didn't know what Bristol Cities meant either!

Bhopes - we are flying back from Brno on 10th so wont be able to join you on that day, but we'll get to catch up soon I hope.

Rivka - how is your cyst doing hun?    Also could you text me the name of that place near Brno to visit when you get a moment that you recommended to Lisa as I think it would take me ages to trawl through all the old posts on here. Thanks.

Angel - are you on for that dog walk the week after next or not?!!!!!  I will need putting out of the TWW misery by then so I hope we can catch up!

Hello to everyone I have missed - Liz, JoJo, Kitty, Spangle, Debs etc - hope you are all OK and enjoying the BH weekend.

Well that's all from me - wish me lots of luck girls and dare I ask a few bubbles?  Will try and keep you posted how the next few days go.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck Rachel, i've blown ya some bubbles for luck!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't stop as loads of baking to do. Just wanted to wish Rachel and dh good luck for this week. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ditto - good luck Rachel, you're going to come home pregnant for the next 9 months    have a good flight and enjoy your week away


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - i know you have probably left now - but wanted to send you belated well wishes -       

Lisa - how you doing hun bun? been thinking of you


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192825.0


----------

